# IUI Ladies turned IVF



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hello Peeps

Not sure if anyone will join me, but would be nice to track the progress of the IUI girlies who have moved to IVF, I don't get much time to read the threads at the moment and just know if I posted this on the IVF section for 1st time IVF'ers I couldn't keep up.

So I will start off, 1st day of stims today, have my first scan next Friday 15th.

At least if no one else joins me, I can keep track of my own progress lmao Candy xxx

------------------------------------

*IVF Graduates*

Morgan - BFP with Twins !! August 04 

*IVF Students *

Emma Jayne - In 2ww 
Candy - EC 18/10 Test Date 03/11 
Triciah - EC 18/10 Test Date 04/11 
Moodle - EC 19/10 Test Date 05/11 ? 
Billie - Starting D/r soon, 1st scan 24/11 
Looby Lou - Stims approx 19/11/04
DebbieA - Starts Stims again in November 

*IVF Recruits* 

Starr - Trying Naturally for a while of operation 
Bobble - 1st appointment 22/10
EmmaO - Egg sharing hopefully in December 04
Welshy - Starting IVF in the new year


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Candy,

I look forward to joining you very shortly,

Meanwhile I will share with you   

Looby xx


----------



## scarlet (Apr 29, 2004)

What a good idea Candy. It is very difficult keeping up with everything on the IUI board. All gone a bit big brother! So many new peeps which is fab. However this will be great for everyone who knows exactly where they are at and for people like me who like to keep tabs on what everyone is up to!
Good luck for next Friday. I am sure I will be on here before that. 
Is stims the sniffing? It all sounds so exciting. Bet you can't believe it is all finally happening. Oh maybe twins! Just one would be nice. I hope it works. Is the sucess rate higher that IUI? You would think so but I am not clued up on this.
Got to dash as my toast is calling out to me - EAT ME EAT ME >>>>>>>EAT ME NOW!


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hiya Candy

I was only thinking the other day about a thread for us iui'ers now going onto ivf. You beat me too it!!!

Hopefully by the time i start in jan you will be on the bun in the oven thread  . 

Will keep tabs on you. Hope the stimming is going ok. 

Lots of love and  
Starr xxx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hiya Candy.  I was wondering if you'd start a thread here - great idea.  Been wondering how all you IUI/IVFers are getting on and it's nice to keep up with a few old faces!  There are so many newbies on IUI now I don't know them all anymore  

Do you know how long you stim for - is it about 2 weeks, like IUI?  I don't know exactly how it works cos I got converted mid cycle.  How are you getting on with it?  It's such a lengthy process it must be even more emotionally draining than IUI.

Scarlet - the success rate for IVF is higher than IUI.  Depending on age and circumstances, it can be up to 30% success rate.  but on the down side is is more time, medical interventaion and expense.

By the way - we thought we had got away with it, but the bill finally came through the post yesterday for the full IVF treatment, minus what we'd already paid for IUI.   Gutted - there goes the new car!     Oh well, it's definitely worth it so I'm not complaining.  But so mean of them to leave it so long and let us think they'd forgotten!  

Good luck all - hopefully we'll be seeing you in the BFP thread very soon xxx


----------



## debbiea (Jul 28, 2004)

Candy, what a wonderful idea - would love to join you. Have been going through a rollercoaster of emotions on IVF and haven't really got into the IVF thread.

I was supposed to start jabbing today but they have put me off until Monday so I am not far behind you. And I have my first scan and blood test on Friday 15th so we will be able to compare notes 

Do you know if you are having one or two embies put in. For some reason this question is occupying most of my thoughts at the moment. Doc says one but I think I will discuss it with him again so I am clear on everything.

Morgan - a bummer about that bill!

Take care! I'm off to my bed.

Love Debbie


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Good morning all ... some peeps to talk to  

Debbie, I am the same, initially I didn't find a thread to join and haven't really been reading that section now, I have a lovely group on the cycle buddies, but just can't keep up anymore.

Good luck with the injecting on Monday, this is the best bit for me and I am going through a really positive stage as I didn't enjoy the sniffing, I know we still carry on sniffing, but having the fact that we are diong something positive, encouraging egg growth is the fun bit, looking forward to both of us having our scans on Friday.  Hope you are not feeling too ****ty from the d/r

If I have enough embies (fingers crossed) I will definately being having two put back, its 3 back if over 40 here and 2 if under ... if I go onto be successful there is a 1 in 4 chance of twins, I did hear that the HFEA (The governing body here) was trying to change this so only one ever went back.  I think at the stage my embies are going back, 2 days after EC, as they are going back in earlier than nature intended, I am glad to have 2 put back in (as this is the sateg most IVF's fail), I think that maybe if I was waiting til blococyst stage (excuse my spelling) where the egg is put in, just as its ready to hatch out and embed, rather than mine that will have another 3 days to get to that stage, I would be more comfortable about having one put back in, but at the moment, i feel two is double odds, although it proberly isn't.

Did I read that your clinic only wants to put one back, if this is the case, I am sure they know what they are doing and have hopefully found the succes rate to be around the same for having 1 or 2, it also of course decreases the chance of multiple births, which in an ideal world seem wonderful, but in reality must be very hard work and of cours ethere are added risks associated.

Think I have rumbled on enough, but Debbie as hard as it is, if they have made that decidion, you have to try and trust them and not worry about what anyone else is doing or having put back.. I used to getupset with IUI, that I only had one follie and why was I not having pesseries, even now, I know my clinic only prescribe pesseries until a positive test or a negative... where as most people carry on 4 3moths, we just have to try and be positive and focus on our treatment, and try not to compare, hope I haven't gone on too much and I pray that if you have one or two embies put back, that your dreams come true x

 

Hi Morgan, nice to see one of our sucessful ladies post, I personally stim for 8 initial days, then have a scan, my dose surprised me and isn't actually much higher than i was on for IUI, but ever the optimistist, I am determined to get lots of follies ! Its been ok Morgan, it is a long process, but the stimming is the start now, so its like a mini IUI now lol ... Morgan, I really don't think you shoudl ahve to pay, despite it being the most amazing result, they still got your dose wrong, but hey those little bundles will be be worth every penny  

Starr, feel free to join us until then, with any questions/concerns, before we know it Christmas will be here and you wil be starting out with your TX, if you can its good to try and forget about things for a while though. 

Scarlet, lol @ the BB comment, I must admit I haven't got into reading those posts, time has been very restrictive, but being able to look at Angus's list to see if I have missed any good news is good.  Stims is the injecting, the sniffing is down regging (d/r) which we still do while sniffing.  The success rat eis slightly higher than IUI, but as Morgan has said the process is much more ridimented and drawn out not to mention costing 4 times as much, thanks fora sking after me/us xx  

Looby, you can share the headaches and hot sweats  nah I wouldn't be so cruel, good luck with your appointment and blood tests this month  

Love and luck to all C xx


----------



## moodle (Aug 4, 2004)

Great candy ...you did start the thread  

Well I had my second dildo-cam today and my ovaries are being  . not growing enough follies yet and will have to up the injections. Have stimmed for 5 days now. next scan 13/10/04

Usually this would be fine but at £28 a vial its 
and to make matters worse i'd seen a lovely pair of boots I wanted and they are out of the window now .
I know its not helpful to think about how much this is costing but am really croos that   ovaries are costing me my boots!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hmmm I've had a stern talking to them and explained!!!

Candy we have 2 embies put back in too (if we grow some). your tip for taking the vial out of the fridge definately worked and DH has been sacked as was getting a tad too sadistic  !!!

Hiya debbiea thought you had started too! What are you injecting on monday I think that they probably have a good reason for the one embie. are they going for a blastocyst transfer?

Morgan i will stimm for 14 days every day. thats a shame they caught up with you!! but like you say it was worth it!! How is the bump

Louby and starr join us now,.... you will be experts by the time you get to treatment 

Mxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Moodle, so glad that the injections are not so bad now, last nights injection, has left me with a huge bruise, I much prefer the autoinjectors I had for all my IUI's with this new pen I have (That already has the drugs mixed up) you can't tell if you have actually injected enough, with the little vials like you have, at least you know its empty if you get me.... also I loved watching DH mix it up, sad I know

Anyway I am having to inject myself tonight, 1st time where I can see what I am doing, but going to be brave ! lol @ you taking the job back off of your DH.

How much were you taking and what dose are you on now, I am on 150 gonal F for 8 days, which I don't think is very high as with IUI, I had 150 for two days then down to 75 (I have already typed this somewhere recently, so must sound like a moaning mini hehe)

5 days is quite early really, so hopefully by Friday you will have lots of beauties, don't worry about the boots 2 much as you will soon be pregnant and have fat swollen ankles so they won't fit  

Must dash and prepare myself 7.30 is looming ....... arghhhhhhhhhh love to all C x


----------



## moodle (Aug 4, 2004)

how did it go Candy Mines 9pm injection time, with a bar of chocolate as reward!!  
I'm with you about doing your own injection! I have a moment when I hover and cannot screw up the courage to push it in. He He He..  that sounds rude...!!!! not meant to be  

I'm on puregon and when I did IUI had 1 vial of 100iu. last week was injecting 2 vials and today had to go up to 3 vials  (2mls!!!)
chaeted a little and did it in 2 different sites as stings lots when there is too much.

Am beginning to look like a pin cushion 

I would happily sacrifice all the boots in the world for that elusive BFP.....thats what i shall console myself with ...
repeat after me, I will have fat ankles...I will have fat ankles...   

sleep well

Mxx


----------



## debbiea (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey everyone

Candy, thanks for the advice - exactly what dh says. Doc knows best 

Have had a very very heavy AF this weekend. Have never had one like this before and it has been a little scary. Have been totally knackered so I think the d/r has finally hit. Can't wait to start injecting tomorrow night to get onto the next stage. I am using the perugon pen again - same as I did for IUI. Had to use the vials for my HCG injections though and hated them. Always left with a horrible bruise and a sore tum for the rest of the night.

Have had another amazing weekend here although we are desperate for some rain.

Went to a one year old bday party yesterday. Thought I had better make the effort and managed to stay an hour.

Moodle, we are doing the blastocyst transfer. How about you?

Enjoy your Sunday!

Will tune in tomorrow.

Love Debbie


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Thanks for the invite. I like being a recruit!!!!!

Well feeling a lot better today, just had a lovely shower and for the 1st time in 10 days i'm actually going to bother to dry my hair properly and get the straighteners out. I might even out on a bit of make up!!! 
Going to mum and dad's for lunch mmmmmm

Glad you are all ok. Sounds quite scary lots more involved than iui!! I will be an expert eh!!

I've offered to write a diary for the new ff newsletter!! i know i'm crazy. They've asked me to start it before the end of oct and put about the wait to start. Not really sure how to begin!! I think i'll wait until after i see the cons next monday to check on my op and they maybe write an introduction. What do you think??

Lots and lots of love

Starr xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BOBBLE (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi Girls,
I hope I can join you.....

I have just this morning had AF arrived after my 3rd IUI and will be going on to IVF....

I have no idea when this will be and need to speak to my clinic tomorrow and will hopefully get more news about when I will be starting....

My first thing will be to tell my manager at work which I have managed to keep the iui-s private as I have taken my holidays for the tx....

I think she will be fine thank god she is a women....

I have been reading about all the appointments you need to go to for IVF and it sounds a little more medical....Actual mini menopause ......I am moody at the best of times....

Another thing I have just found out this weekend from my sister is that my Grandmother had early menopause at 35 years so this is something I need to discuss with my clinic.....

Anyway hopefully I will post when I have more info on when I will be starting....
Take care all and Goodluck....
Hopefully I can join in .....

Bobble xxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Morning, Moodle, it took me ages, once I got the pen needle in, I couldn't push the top down, so had to swop hands, loose the pinch of skin, for a while I thought i would have to pull it back out without doing it, but eventually managed to push the top and wait for the clicks, don't think I will be volunteering to do it again in a hurry, so DH can't work past 7.30 again hehe

The chocolate sounds fab, I have tried to give it up as I am a chocolholic.

Hopefully that increased dose will do the trick.

I repeat ... We will have fat ankles...We will have fat ankles...  

Hiya Debbie

As you are waiting to blaco stage, one is more than enough, at that stage its just ready to embed, perfect timing, I don't believe my clinic does that and I know other clinics, its like £600 more to wait till that stage, I will ask when I go in next, but I think I will roll with the treatment this way and if I ever have to go through it again, I will seriously consider it.

Sorry to hear you AF, was so heavy, I know over here we have to have a bleed b4 we can inject and mine was longer and stronger, so it must be a good think, means the d/r is working

Hope the party wasn't too hard for you, hopefully we will all be having parties, infact we will be celebrating from day 1 x

Bobble, sorry to hear your news, you will still be raw from the IUI and its a good idea to take some time out from the injecting etc, but does help to get things moving, I had a 3month wait after my failed IUI (Or something like that) good luck telling your manager and at your next appointment, hopefully they can put your mind at rest with regards to early menopause.

I haven't been moody really and I am a stroppy cow normally, I am menopausal now and really feel on top form, well now I am injecting ... have had the hot sweats and some migraines, but I dunno something about having IVF and it being that next step, seems to keep me going.

Any questions just ask and Welcome xx

Starr, yummy I love sunday dinners, glad you are feeling more like your old self, I can'tremember when I last blow dried my hair properly .... arghhh must make more effort

Good on you for offering to right a diary, will have a think about your questions at work tommorow, DH is nagging me to get dressed to go to ASDA, 1.30 and I am not dressed.

C xx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Morning all,

So what Scrummy things did you buy us in Asda  Did you see my list - it said Chocolate, chocolate and chocolate   

Sorry girls think all this waiting is driving me mad    or should i say Madder !!
At least i shall be an expert by the time i start,

Sending   thoughts to you brave stabbers !! and    to Bobble xx

Starr you and i can wait together - Bit like Cycle Buddies - But Wait Buddies   
see I've gone mad   

Hope everyone has a relaxing sunday 
Byeeeee
Looby xx


----------



## scarlet (Apr 29, 2004)

Hi girls just snooping on your IVF thread. Very interesting stuff on here. Candy it sounds amazing talking about your embies. I will be back on the 15th to see how your scan goes. Good that you have someone that is going through the motions at the same time as you. That is one of the things I loved about the IUI thread. You all helped me no end. The thread is just not the same anymore. It was my lifeline and I feel like I have lost my friends as everyone has dissappeard onto different things. Still missing Aless's mad postings. I know she is having time off for an operation but that seems like forever!
I will keep following your postings until you are pregnant and then I will be very excited. 
Good to hear that IVF is 30% more likely to get you pregnant. Wow lucky I did not know that before or I would have been after it like a bull in a china shop. Thanks Morgan I think. Good luck to you all going through your treatments next week and scans.
Hope you don't mind if I pop in once a week just to see how it is all going for you.x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Currently going out of my mind as I have lots of egg white and thats not normal surely, after all I am meant to be menopausal, well I am meopusal, have posted on ask a nurse and will call my clinic 2morrow.

Looby, trust me the waiting is the hardest bit, what dates your appointment again ?

Hi Scarlet, my clinic is not as high as 30%, but hey I am determine dto be one of those succesful % stats anyway ! Nice to know you are keeping an eye on us, loves ya 

Going to go and do the deed, not that I have any sex drive now I am menopausal 

Cx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Candy,

I'm sure i saw a similar question recently and the answer was it was fine,

Will have a Quick look but have to be in london for 7.30  

Take Care Today,
catch up later,

Looby xx


----------



## EMMA O (Apr 28, 2004)

Hello Girlies 

I haven't posted here for a couple of months but wanted to pop in and say hi.

It sounds like your all getting on fine, good luck all you stabbers xx

I've got to wait till 25th October to find out if i'm acceptable for egg sharing, fingers crossed that i will be.  Hopefully if everything goes ok i should be started about december, can't wait.  

Sending you all loads of luck 

Emma xxxx


----------



## debbiea (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey

Have just had my first jab and am feeling a little sorry for myself with a sore tum 

It seems like so long since I last jabbed.

Candy, what did they say about the egg whites? Hope you are going ok with your injections. Thanks for all of you support. I can't believe it costs 600 pounds (don't have the pounds sign on my computer) for blastocyst. It costs around $600 here which is about 200 pounds. Do you get any of that back?

Starr, the ff diary sounds interesting. If you are ever stuck for content I'm sure we could all help you out!

Scarlett, how are things going with you. Getting closer and closer to that 13 week mark 

Emma, let us know how you get on with the egg sharing.

Moodle, how are you getting on with your injections. Just think of all of the 'little booties' you could get when you get that bfp  When is your next scan/test?

Looby, hang in there. Hopefully the time will pass quickly.

Take care everyone.

Love Debbie
xxx


----------



## moodle (Aug 4, 2004)

afternoon all or morning debbie!
I'm right there with you on the injections debboie apparently the puregon really stings and it is not just me being woosey. I have learnt to take it out of the fridge and inject reallllllyyyy slowly and if it is alot 3 vials then to spread out to 2 injections. lots of little bruises thou  

that explains why they are only putting back one embie debbie as a blastocyst transfer has a record 70% chance of suceeding!!! we don't know what we will have ,our doc said its up to the clinic to see how they are growing....thats if we get to that stage with the miserable follie growth so far.next scan weds am.

candy I have had egg white too and its normal apparently. today i'm getting twinges around both ovaries so hope thats because they have just woken up . glad you finally got the injection in!!! how can you give up chocolate!!!!  

hope you don't go too  with the waiting louby when do you start??

starr i love the idea of your journal. you could just use your entries here as when you read back through your profile it gives a great record. i'm sure it will be eagerlly read by those starting treatment. Hows the belly?? still sore

again welcome to bobble on this thread and sorry about your BFN. look after yourself. Are you going straight back to the clinic or will you wait a while??

emma are you a donor or receipent of eggs?  


mxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Guys

Emma great to see you post, will add you to our list, was secretly hoping you might make a guest appearance  goodluck with your appointment on the 25th.

Looby, hope you are not too tired, I am knackered so going to bed in a mo, had a 24hr support call @ 3.30 was not amused.

Bobble, hope the appointment went ok

Moodle, I didn't bother calling the clinic as it all dried up  .... last night DH took the wrong pen out of the fridge and so then had to do it straight from fridge, I could have waiting another 30mins, but wanted to test the theory and yep can vouch for it being heaps worse, like a big bee sting, hey its early days moodle them follies will soon start growing, please try not to worry too much x
Chocolate ... giving up .... hmmmm, haven't quite managed, still having mint choc chip icecream, just trying to cut out sugar and chocolate as I eat so much crap and I am trying so hard to do everything right, but after EC, I know the first thing I will reach for is CHOCOLATE  

ohhh Debbie, hope you tummy has recovered, remember its all in a good cause, I didn't call about the EW in the end, I looked up the Blaco again as I Will ask about it and its actually an extra £420 so not as much as I initially thought, I know my clinic only opt for it, if you have had a few unsuccessful goes, dunno why so I will ask Friday

Starr, good idea to wait until after your op, you have certainly done allot of waiting so I think you are the ideal person for this journal.

Tricia not sure if you will read this, but thinking of you  

Lots of love Cx


----------



## debbiea (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey

Just going to say a quick hello. Have just got home from a long day at work so I have just got into my PJs and am going straight to bed 

Hope everyone is going ok with jabs etc.

Will tune in tomorrow night to find out all of the gos.

Love Debbie


----------



## Welshy (Jun 30, 2004)

Hi all,

Exellent idea of having this thread Candy. I didn't feel comfortable posting on the iui as it didnt seem thats where I should be. Glad you guys are here. 
Starr and Looby Lou can I join your 'going mad waiting' gang. After a second failed iui we have decided on ivf and are waiting to start in the new year. Although the new year seems like a long way away i think I need the time to come of the rollercoaster both for my physical and mental self. I've had the period from hell lasting 3wks and making me feel very drained...

Following all your treatments avidly and  wish you all the very best of luck.


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Welshy,

Lovely to have you back, Starr will be very pleased as it will stop me driving her mad while she is writing   

Afternoon to all you Brave Stabbers !!

Sending    thoughts that lots of follies are growing

     Go follies Go   

Right off to do some work   

Looby xx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Welshy Lovely to have you. 
O know what you mean about the iui thread. I want to stay and keep up with all the news but it's v difficult. 
I think i'll back off a bit and post here, but pop in and check up on the old gang---- kimj,mizz,nn etc

Do either of my waiting buddies  have a date or app to start yet. we've got to go back on 25th nov for a review so i'm hoping we will know more then. We're away for most of dec (until 21st) so i reckon jan will be the earliest we can begin.
am i right in thinking it takes about 5/6 weeks to down reg then stim until the egg collection. Seems like ages..

Hope you are all ok. I'm feeling much better although i nearly fell down the stairs this morning  really jarred myself and realised that my belly is definately not fixed yet. ouch!!

Lots of love 
Starr xxxxxx   

ps here's a downregging/follie growing/stabbing and waiting dance....................................
                xx


----------



## moodle (Aug 4, 2004)

Hello everyone 

I'm really had a blond moment today... it finally hit me that we are going to have an embie created and transferred NEXT WEEK  oHHHHH...Myyyyyyy...GODDD
it just seems that we have spent the last 3 years waiting for this and now its really happening its all a bit unreal.
how stupid is that!!!!! Dh thought it was hilarious as I sat bolt upright in bed. maybe its the next mean trick of those hormones..


And boy am i feeling the hormones! for the last two days have been feeling MURDEROUS and I mean really murderous. have  at numerous people over the phone at work and I don't mean it!  
well if this is PMT can safely say I have never sunk to these depths!!!  


i'm so glad to see some more recruits...welcome welshy hopw we are not putting you off.  its so exciting really!

starr... I downregged in 2 weeks but started on day 22. so depeding on the drug it is slightly different. take care of that belly! no more dancing down the stairs 

thanks for the follie dance louby, boy do I need it next 
scan tommorrow am..

debbie so has summer arrived in oz yet over here it has ****** with rain all day the evenings are getting dark fires are being lit and it is really cold  winter is firmly setting in  maybe you could spare us some sunshine.
when is your next scan?


thanks for willing the follies candy, don't really care as long as i get at least one embie was hoping to be able to freeze some thou..
have you banned Dh from going to work at injection time   although from yesterdays performance sounds like he may be sacked too!!! all I can say to the 24 hour call is    i do call as well and if you areanything like me i am definately NOT coherant at 3 in the morning...in fact have been known to have whole conversations and not even remembered what was said the next day, so god knows what advice i give!! 

hello to everyone else...what happenig with you all??

Mxx


----------



## Welshy (Jun 30, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Thank you all for welcoming me  .

Ohh Moodle I felt a jolt when you mentioned embbies, I don't think you were having a blond moment, this is what we have all hoped for for so long and now you have a date of when it will happen. Everything crossed for you. How did your follie scan go? 
The down regging sounds scary im evil at the best of time!, do you still start on day 22 even if your periods are irregular?

Starr  hope you are taking care of the belly. I don't have a date as yet, the clinic doesn't have a waiting time if privatley funding. We decided on the new year to give ourselves some time out, not to clash with clinic closing times over xmas and also DH needs another sperm test to see if ivf or icis is going to be more apprioate. Will book an appointment for Nov in order to ensure kick off in new year. Soo exciting and little bit scary  
Hoping to lose some weight too b4 starting ivf as i'm on the border line of bmi being too high for egg share (ok i think the word i'm trying to aviod is obese  ) .

Have to dash my 9.30 appointment has just arrived albeit 3hrs late uhhhh.
Love to all


----------



## moodle (Aug 4, 2004)

Hi all

update on follie scan..thanks for asking welshy, have 4 now and am going to try and grow three more in 3 days!!!!   upped the dose again. so heres fingers crossed xx 
Still feeling murderous but have thankfully avoided any actual damage to anyone  

Having to write short messages today to avoid the IT  !!!

Hows everyone else?

Mx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi all  , had a busy couple of days, client in all day yesterday and in London today, can't wait till Friday when I have 2 weeks off (We haven't had a holiday since our honeymoon, 3.5 years ago, get the violins out lol, so having 2 weeks at home, even if bed ridden for a few of them and being in the hellish 2ww, will be the best tonic, just not having to get up 4 work) 

Welcome Welshy, I was sorry to read about your 2nd failed IUI, but think you have made the right decision, time flys and it will be Jan b4 we know it, so take this time to chill and enjoy life, waiting is hard, but when you have a timescale that is in your control its easier me thinks.  Hope you AF clears up soon and you can get back to normal.

Welshy at my clinic it was day 21 regardless, but during the d/r'ing we had to have a withdrawal bleed, so with some people that will take longer, or not come at all if they managed to fall PG naturally inbetween

Starr, I know what you mean about the IUI thread, can't believe how long we have been posting though, I am hoping Kim and Mizz get their naturals and that Murtle joins us soon, as shes having IVF in the new year.  I started down regging on day 21, then d/r'ed for almost 3.5weeks, stimming is a minimum of 8 days @ our clinic, so all in all ... its a long procedure, but hopefully worth it for all of us.  Hope you belly heals soon and thanks for the dance xx  

Moodle.. I reckon you and I might be having EC around the same time, well I won't know how my follies are doing until Friday, so I might be a bit behind ya, fingers crossed you have some more beauties develop over the next few days ....I know that reality feeling, I had the same on the morning of my wedding day 

Sorry to hear your hormones are getting the better of you not long to go now, well until the dreaded 2ww

DH is back to the injecting, I do prefer it that way, just have to take them out of the fridge myself now. lol I know what you mean about early morning calls

Looby hope work isn't too busy, any other gossip girls ?

I actually feel quite sick, think its because I have just eaten a huge meal and have a water bottle shoved down my top  so going to go and lie down and watch some tv.

Love to all

Cx


----------



## scarlet (Apr 29, 2004)

Candy no holiday in 3.5 years! oh my how do you cope. You certainly deserve a break. A week at home with pampering, rests and indulgencies will be nice for you. I am going to be getting a new pc so won't have access for about a month from end of Oct to end November. So I wont have disappeared. In fact I will be bigger and fatter than ever if the scan goes well next week.
Hope all your IVF treatment is going well now. Sounds like you are becoming an expert in this field as well. Lots and lots of good luck.
Will be on here up until end of October.x
Scarletx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks Scarlet, its not all bad, we have extended our house and paid for TX, 2005 is going to be our year and all of yours to xx  Good luck with the scan next week.


----------



## scarlet (Apr 29, 2004)

Hi Candy. I will catch up with you with a personal posting next weekend Saturday 23/Sunday 24th when I have had my scan and you will be further along on your treatment.
Sounds like you have done some nice things to your house. don't think we will be having a holiday next year. Will be too expensive and think we will just have some time at home together as a family. Maybe a few weekends away instead. Paying for your treatment is going to pay off in the end so worth every single shiny penny.
Have a good weekend. We aren't doing much. going out for dinner Saturday but can't have a drink. Will have a glass of bubbly next week if all goes okay as going out the Saturday the 23rd Oct. We have booked in advanced assuming (hoping) it will be good results at a really nice restaurant. Might as well make the most of it as wont be going out much next year!
Got to dash. Time for a shower and to wake my crumpled up fface and get out of my top I wore to bed last night. Was too cold to get undressed and into my jimjams.
x


----------



## Triciah (Mar 25, 2004)

Hi Guys

Can I come back??  

I've been following this thread since Candy started it but have been finding it hard to find the time to post in two different places....Reading/ Oxford board in the meetings thread. But I wanted to come back here too as an ex IUI'er....So Candy...clever girl...suggested that I just copy my posts from one to another...TADAAAAAAAAAAAA 

Quick update from me below posted the day before yesterday....

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



Triciah said:


> Hi All.....
> 
> Well....we had a really bad day yesterday. I'm afraid I never have the energy to post when I'm on a downer and need at least a day to get myself together.
> 
> ...


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hellooooooooooo Ladies

Tricia lovely to 'see' you here. Hopefully you'll just be a bit late responding to the drugs. With a bit of luck by your next scan all will look better. BTW a friend of mine had to abandon her cycle, well her donor did, but on the next go had 9 eggs and 6 fertilized so don't give up xxx

Poor Candy no hols for 3.5 years ahhhhhh. Hopefully it will all have been worth it. Any idea on ec date yet.??


Moodle hope the follies are growing for u too. xx

Hiya to my fellow waiters.... I think the guys are right and jan will come very quickly for us. The only downside is another christmas with no bubba to hold or look forward too. Still i suppose it's still there to look too. 

I'm feeling much better everyday. Been out for a walk most days (off for today's in a sec) I only feel the pain when i move quickly or bend or pull something. So all seems good.

I had a nightmare yesterday. Got a letter from my insurance company saying that THEY WOULD NOT COVER ME FOR MY OP AND CONSULTATIONS!!!!!!!   . I called them and had a right go at them. I wanted to know hwy they were saying this 2 weeks after my op. I was told that they don't cover fertility issues. I said i know but this is a gynae prob, it was just found during a if scan and i'd already checked 4 times that i was covered. Well after much arguing they have agreed to pay. Thank god didn't really want a bill for £6000 plus . It appears that the guy who agreed my case at the beginning should have said no not yes. I was so angry and shocked. How can these big company's mess you around like this!!!!   Well at least they will pay it.
OOh sorry to go on but i needed to vent my anger!!

Off for a stroll now
See Ya
Starr xxxxx

ps Scarlet good luck for the scan, i'm sure all will be fab xx


----------



## Welshy (Jun 30, 2004)

Afternoon Ladies,

Hi Triciah, nice to see you here. Hope those follies grow   . On my first cycle of IUI the nurse thought we would have to abandon as the follie was not growing it took three weeks of injecting and increasing the dose to get one follie to 17mm, on my second IUI i started on the higher dose and after 6 injections had 15 follies with 2 already at 17mm &18mm. So I guess what I'm trying to say is please try and remain positive hard as it is.

Starr  £6000+, glad you stuck to your guns and sorted this out. Other wise you could have threatened them with an army of pre-menstrual women coming to sort them out  

Candy hope you get to enjoy your time off and feel ok. DH still owes me a honeymoon (we've been married 5 yrs) during that time we have had 3days away together,  ok now I'm going for the sympathy over kill... we don't have any weekends together as he works every weekend. On the positive side we have a fab marriage totally devoid of arguments as we never see each other to argue . As for sulks, I can sulk away to my hearts content and he would never know. Mustn't moan though if he didn't work weekends we prob wouldn't have been able to embark on tx and have to wait for our nhs turn which is yrs away.

Well what a day so miserable here, it was ukkky this morning, bright whilst at work now nearly home time and its grey again. I have got my pedometer on and I wanted to join you Starr on the walk. I have done 1642 steps today, should be aiming for 10,000, guess that explains my weight problem  .

Love to you all and lots of positive follie growing     for Moodle, Candy, Triciah and anyone else i have forgotten.


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Hi all you IVFers.

Just popped in to wish Candy all the best for your scan tomorrow - keeping everything crossed for you! Glad you've arranged a couple of weeks chill-out time - sounds as if you'll need it - 3.30am call-outs!    

Tricia - hope your scan tomorrow is better news.  

Here's a follie growing dance for you all... 
            

Love Molly
x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

All,

please if anyone has any influence over this horrid weather, Please ask it to stop raining !!!!   Thankyou  

This week has been Manic - I am project manager for a Community Garden project. We are constructing a Sensory Garden for a School for Autistic Children ( 130 aged 5-18 ). We have 150 Volunteers and Kick off is tomorrow 7am - running for the next 3 weekends  
All this on top of my normal job ARGHHHHHHHHHHH  I am sure i have forgotten something  

Sorry - Whinge over - Will try to get on as much as possible though   
Roll on 6th November - My next day off    At least it will keep my mind off the waiting !!


Triciah - Welcome Back    
It gets so hard to keep up on some of the threads - sending some growing vibes for those follies    

Candy - Good Luck for tomorrow xxx

Hi to my fellow waiters and you brave stabbers 

Looby xxxx


----------



## scarlet (Apr 29, 2004)

Hi Tricia thanks for your note. I am in good spirits as I think I sould be. Got to be grateful to be pregnant realy and count my lucky stars each day. Not long now until the big scan then I can start doing kartwheels. 
Tricia I hope the treatment goes well for you and that an increase in drugs help with things. What drugs are you having? Hope I am getting this all right as hard to know without looking back at the board! My brain is shrinking rapidly. Not that it was ever massive in the first place. Nice to see you on this board. I am popping in and out of 3 boards at the moment trying to see what everyone is up to. So many new names on here to get to know. But Candy stands out to me as I felt she helped me so muchwhen I was having my treatment. Felt like I really knew her. Can't wait to hear of her pregnancy. And eveyone else of course.  
Starr can't believe how much they were trying to make you pay. I almost went down a similiar route in the UK when I was first diagnosed as PCOS and Endometrititus (can't even spell the horrible thing). Got all that paid for and then a few scans and blood tests and as soon as it moved on to help with getting pregnant I was warned by my gyno it would not be covered. Fortunately we moved to France just after and my husbands insurance covered us for a private hospital in France as Expats are usually given this cover as only private hospitals have English speaking Doctors! So touch really. But what a stinking bill. Bully for you. Well done. It would have been another nightmare go through.


----------



## moodle (Aug 4, 2004)

morning all 

am all weepy today   murderous feelings now gone 


Candy what time is your scan today? GOOD LUCK let us know how you go.
I cannot believe you have not had a holiday for 3.5 years! I would have gone stark staring mad  over that time. The longest I can last is 6 months before I am climbing the walls and watching planes fly over with a plaintive look  I'm having two weeks off too after EC!

Tricah know how you feel about those follies. I really hope that they start to grow for you.    Its awful feeling that you cannot even get this right  . I know i have felt really responsible for my lazy ovaries but I know its irrational really . two things ...my consultant said that I might have been too D/R this time and they had really switched off! next time (if we get that far) they will use a different D/R. Also they will ahve to use IVF with ICSI if we only get a few to increase the chances. Not sure how I feel about this......

Louby your sensory garden sounds really interesting, is that using smells and touch etc?? At least it will keep you busy  here is a 'sun dance for you!!
           
and the rest of us!

Thanks for the folly dance Molly!


Welshy where did you get your podometer from I want one!! they sound like such a great idea and if you spend all day running around you may not have to even think about exercising!! As I'm a couch potato this would suit me fine!!! 

Starr cannot believe your insurance company   just shows you need everything in writing. Any more problems give them to me, with all the hormones i have on board i could eat them up and spit them out for breakfast    (although i'm sure you did!)  

Whenis your big scan scarlet ??

Hope you are alright debbie? 

hello to everyone else


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Just popping in to wish you all luck growing nice big fat follies.  Hope they're nice and plump and active like this:
    

Are any of you finding your ovaries a bit uncomfortable?  I did - it was quite painful to walk sometimes.  I guess there's a lot of fluid and stuff in there.

Candy - lots of luck with your scan today.  You were so supportive when I was going through my IVF so I'm really hoping this all goes well for you.  

Good luck      to all of you growers, sniffers, stabbers and those waiting for a bit - hope you can have a great time chilling out and looking after yourselves in the meantime.


----------



## moodle (Aug 4, 2004)

morning morgan!

yes ovaries are a bit twingy but i'm sure not as much as yours as you had 12 didn't you?

How are the twinnies today?bet that is 'as full' up feeling  

Mxx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

hey Moodle!
Yep, there were 12 follies, but only 8 eggs.  It's such a fiddly science for the clinics, getting the exact dose right and knowing how people might react to different drugs.

Have you thought any more about ICSI?  I suppose it doesn't make any physical difference to what they do to you.  Hope you're feeling better.  flippin' drugs messing with your hormones is a proper nightmare.

Twinnies are taking up a lot of space and making me eat ALL THE TIME.  Best excuse I ever had to stuff myself


----------



## moodle (Aug 4, 2004)

it must be really nice to stuff your face! and for what a good cause!

I'm past caring what they do at the moment...think I would agree to anything.

Have cheered up now and had a really good   friday at work as have gossiped with people all day and not done any work  think will slope off home in a minute and hope no-one misses me!

Mxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Hello again. Just popped back to check for news on Candy...

Thinking of you, hun
  

Love Molly
x


----------



## Triciah (Mar 25, 2004)

Hi Guys

Just a quickie.........we had the minumum 3 follies required so we're going ahead with EC on Monday      DH and I are over the moon....

So on to the next step.....praying with all our might that there are eggs in the little fellas.

Will post again on Monday. 

BTW.....without going in to detail cos I'm sure she'll be on herself later....Candy's EC is on Monday too. She's in at 9.30 and I'm in at 10.30....Spooky but nice, eh?  

Love to you all

T
xxx


----------



## BOBBLE (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi, 
I hope you do not mind but I now need to join you, I have been posting on the iui thread and have just failed 3rd iui last Monday.
Anyway spoke with my clinic and am now going for IVF NHS. I really thought there would be a few months break between but looks like its going to be straight away. My 1st meeting with councilor is on Friday, this will also be to test blood for HIV etc....
I have the next meeting with nurse two weeks later to go through the procedures..then I just call them when I have AF, to start..All my scans are at my usual clinic which is local clinic and EC and ET is at ST Mary's Manchester.....
I really need to tell my manager at work and have been putting this off...just feel really weird telling yet another person...I think I will try to tell her on Monday.

Anyway I am off to a wedding reception tonight and its going to be really weird as my EX is going to be there who I was with for 10 years who I was ttc for about five years....
My EX business partner will be there who I do not speak to....
And ironically a girl I know whom I bumped in to at my clinic on my last IUI insemination day who works at the clinic...she walked me to the ward on the day wishing me all the luck in the world and said I will see you at the wedding with good news hopefully...
All these people know each other so can you imagine the gossip tonight...sod em....head up and big smile from me...

I have been reading all the posts and hopefully by next Friday will be able to join in with all my questions...

Good luck to everyone...Injecting....sniffing....ec....et....waiting etc...and     to all.

Bobble xx


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi ladies - can I join you all as I'm about to embark on the IVF journey myself?

After our 5th IUI, we've decided to have a private cycle of IVF.  We're still on the NHS list but won't be at the top until next summer and can't wait that long.

We've had our appt and blood tests.  I've decided to go for the injection for d/r as I often get sinus problems and can't guarantee the sniffing will work.  Start the injections when AF arrives (probably next weekend) and then inject until first scan on 24th November.  Can't believe I will be injecting for a month until that first scan.  I then continue d/r injections at the same time as the puregon injections for the next 10 days and have all of my appts scheduled in.  Egg collection scheduled for 6th December and ET on 8th all being well.

Not looking forward to the menopausal symptoms or the long run of injections, but it will be a small price to pay when I get my BFP!

So pleased that this thread is here now, as I couldn't keep up with all of the goings on the big muvva house!  All that I've read on here so far has helped me enormously and I look forward to getting more involved once my treatment starts.

Good luck to everyone with the d/r, injections, egg collections, transfers, mood swings etc.

Lots of Love Billie xx


----------



## moodle (Aug 4, 2004)

exciting news we just had our scan today and will be having EC on tues at 10.00. so its looks like there will be 3 of us on the 2ww!

congrats on the 3 follies tricah ...you must be chuffed to bits! 

and the grapevine says Candy too?? where are you hun you Ok?

hiya bobble.. your very welcome and hope we have not put you off we all our moaning  you must have a very civalised NHS system up there that lets you carry straight on. here wishing you the best of luck with the treatment. hold your head very high at that wedding...shame you have not got some of these hormones on board, as you would make mince meat of them all  


Oh billie you just pipped me to the post (literally!!!!!) thats really exciting news. its really nice learning about all your dayes isn't it makes it all seem real!
remind us to do some AF dances for you!!!!

hope everyone is having a nice weekend !

Mxx


----------



## emma jayne (Oct 16, 2004)

hi billie im one of the new girls aswell just joined the site today ive been through all the injections and hot swets its not so bad worth it all in the end. im in the two week wait stage at the moment had two embryos transfered on thursday so i know how you must be feeling. good luck Emma xxxxx


----------



## moodle (Aug 4, 2004)

welcome to FF emma .... you will find it a godsend. 

how did you find the EC? am getting a little scared!

Mxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Guys  sorry to dissapear on you, but having 2 weeks off work, meant that I couldn't log on at work 2 much to do and to be honest I haven't felt very social, I guess just needing to deal with this in my own way.

Emma, thanks for popping on you are more than welcome to stay with us, I will be joining you in the 2ww on Wednesday... I definitely think it will be the hardest bit, but like you say, hopefully it will all be worth it, wishing you lots of babydust and positive vibes.    

Billie, my sweet, I was hoping it wouldn't come to this for you, but welcome on board, its all happening very fast for you, I think you are right to have opted for injections, we didn't get the choice, but If I ever have to go through this again, I am going to beg for them... I initially didn't think it would work, due to constant sneezing and blewing my nose, but it did, I found it was easier not to blew my nose lightly b4 and I guess after 1 month of it, you kinda get used to it, I really think you have made the right choice.  Please don't let that put anyone else off sniffing, its just I am so allergic !

I hope that your schedule goes to plan, mine ran like clockwork and that you get the most amazing Christmas gift     the down regging does fly by, once you start and EC will be here b4 you know it.

With regards to the menopausal symptoms, I suffered quite bad migraines towards the end (Last 4days, d/r for 3 1/2 weeks), but the minute I started stimming and reducing the d/r'ing it all disappeared and was a fabulous feeling taking that next step, bit hot and sweaty at night, but to be honest it wasn't that bad, you just have to keep positive and focused on why you are doing it and try not to get bogged down by the whole enormity of it all, it worked for me and we will all be here for you xx also for me, it really feels like you are doing something after the IUI failures.

I have waffled enough, but its good to have you on board.

Hi Bobble,   of course we don't min dyou joining us, sorry to hear that your IUI failed, the 3rd failure was a turning point for me also and hopefully this is just what we both need.

Things are moving fast for you to, I had about a 3month break, but I did need it, I know what you mean about telling someone @ work, I haven't done so this time and hope I won't have to go again, but decided to take this as holiday, I was luckly that my appointments were at 8am

Hope the wedding is ok tonight, will be difficult I am sure, just don't let on to what you are about to embark on, but make sure you smile inside.  

Moodle, wow Tuesday, will be great having more 2ww buddies     try to relax and get lots of sleep this weekend, our bodies will need it.

Tricia, nice to see you ..... might next see you in the recovery bed next to me OMFG !!!! argghhhhh !!!!! I have done nothing today, but have a facial, not sure I could sleep anymore if I wanted to  

Thinking of my fellow IVF'ers, will update the list later to add our new members C xxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Molly thanks for caring  

Hope the garden is coming on ok Louby  

Love to everyone not mentioned personally.


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Well that was my HCG last night @ 10.45, no drugs or sniffing today and no food or drink after midnight tonight until after EC ....... Tricia how did yours go ?

The injection was huge wasn't it ?  previoulsy when using the vials, the needle was same size as needles for stims.

I am taking 4 x 6c homepathic arnica today, tommorow and the day before ET, Zita WEst Recommends it she says it helps prevent soreness and brusining and continue until after ET ... actually I am taking 6 today as thats what it says on the package then 4 a day, hope it works, guess will never know as won't have known how I felt without it !

Hope all are having a nice Sunday C x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Morning all from a very tired looby,

Candy - what wonderful News, will be thinking of you tomorrow xx
Hope you and Triciah keep each other company xx

Welcome to Emma, and   to Moodle,Billie,Bobble, and my 2 Waiting buddies Starr and Welshy,

Sorry if i have missed anyone - think my head is still full on mud !!

Wishing everyone a relaxing Sunday,

Looby xxxx


----------



## debbiea (Jul 28, 2004)

Candy, wow I can't believe you are up to EC already. I will be thinking of you and sending lots of positive thoughts your way.   You must be so excited. 

And to Moodle and Tricia aswell. Lots of positive thoughts from Oz.

A big week for the IUI turned IVF girls.

 

Hopefully I will be joining you shortly. Have a scan tomorrow morning so will hopefully have EC by the end of the week.

We have just come back from a wonderful weekend in the Hunter Valley. A wine region about 2 hours north of Sydney. It was fantastic. Had a two hour pampering session which was just amazing and just what I needed right now. Although I had to take it easy on the wine but all for a good cause 

Billie, Booble and Emma, welcome to the thread. Billie, i'm with candy on the sniffing. If I have to do it again (fingers crossed I don't) I think I will also ask for the injections. As Candy said, you never know if you are getting the right dose, especially when you start sneezing  Bobble and Billie - sorry to hear about your BFN. Bobble, I went straight from an IUI BFN to IVF and was a bit worried at first that it might be too soon but now I am pleased I did. I don't think I could have handled any extra time to think about the whole thing.

Hello to Scarlett, Morgan and Molly and everyone else I have missed.

Am off to bed now. Will be thinking of you all especially Candy, Tricia and Moodle with your ECs. Am sending so many thoughts and wishes your way and hope it all goes well for you.

Take care and let us know how it goes.

Love and hugs  

Debbie


----------



## BOBBLE (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi Girls,
I am so upset today like I have never been before...
Basically I went to the wedding last night and for those who have not read my post yesterday I will quickly fill you in .....
Ex boyfriend, Ex business partner and friend who works at my clinic were all attending...Well ex business partner was not there...Ex boyfriend who I was ttc with for five years was not there.... But and this is unbelievable.....My friend who works at the clinic told me Ex boyfriends girlfiend is 25 weeks preggie and had successful IUI at my clinic, she said we missed each other by 10 minutes on one appointment....My god I just could not stop crying.... My eyes are very puffed at the moment....My DH has been very understanding but I am sure he thinks I still love my Ex which I don't...I am so bitter...why has this been successful for her and not me?
And my nurse at the clinic inseminated us both....
I just have to get on with it and try and be happy for them...
What are the chances of that though? same clinic...same nurse...both iui....Help I need some strength to carry on...
Nobody I nows what it feels like apart from you guys..
It just feels so unfair how iui can work for her and not me....
So sorry for moaning and I know other people have been through at lot worse and I am sure I will be fine....


Bobble xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

awww bobble   to you what a horrible situation, i really feel for you. try to focus on yourself tho, and the journey you are embarking on. of course its hard not to be bitter, i know i would be, but dont let it put a damper on your life and your txt which is the most important thing for you right now. sorry this sounds a bit of a lecture, dont mean it to be,  allow yourself a good wallow in it and then try and leave it behind

thinking of you

kimj x
more    for you


----------



## moodle (Aug 4, 2004)

Bobble what an awful situation to find yourself in. I can just imagine how upsetting that must be. Its the whole why not me and why them senario esp as it is your ex. You have been very brave going when you knew all of those people may be there.

I think kim is right focus on yourself and your treatment and have some hugs     
we are here if you need to moan!  

I have spent the whole day trying to relax. we have booked a hotel  in london for tommorrow night as have a very early start tues and don't fancy getting the train at 5! started getting a little worried as lots of hotels were fully booked. must have hit half term i guess. Now am just praying the cold snap doesn't bring any snow like they forcast... you all know how the country grinds to a halt!!! (feel a bit like a born worrier!)

hopefully you will be joining us soon at EC debbie. Glad to hear your pampering yourself! its very restrained to visit a wine region and not overindulge! 
sounds like your gardening went well louby. 

I hope everyone else has had good weekends and 

 GOOD LUCK TO CANDY AND TRICIA   

Mxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks Moodle, if I don't get on tomorrow b4 you are off to the hotel, wishing things go well for you 2   

Kim, nice to see you keeping an eye on us.

Bobble, what a horrid situation to be, like the others I think you were very brave to go, I think you need some time t o wallow and feel like the word isn't fair, then in a few days you will hopefully feel a renewed energy and positiveness for your forthcoming IVF.

Life isn't fair sometimes, but your time will come for you and your new partner who loves you dearly C x

/wave to all me over IVF buddies Cx

Good luck tomorrow Tricia


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Sending Special Hugs &     to 

Candy,Triciah, & Moodle 

Will be thinking of you over the next couple of days

Looby xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

CANDY TRICIAH AND MOODLE


                                               

kimj


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Wish i could get them to move


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

just highlight wot you want to move then click the <--M button, should do the trick

kimj x


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Good evening ladies,

I really like this thread - you've all been really helpful already and there's not too many of us, so I can keep up with everyone!

Moodle - good luck for egg collection on Tuesday  .
Emma Jayne - good luck for 2WW and thank you for your reassurance  .
Candy - good luck for Wednesday  .  Thank you for your kind note and reassurance - I'm really touched.  I made the decision on injections, not for sadistic pleasure but because I'm terrible with sinus problems and allergies!  I also worry for Britain and DH and I both felt this would be the least stressful option, albeit a very bruised one!  It's very reassuring to hear your experiences - it doesn't sound as bad as I expected!  Are you not allowed to eat and drink before egg collection?  They didn't warn me about that before they made me sign the contract for payment - how will I cope!!!
Debbiea - good luck with your scan and hope all goes to plan  .
Bobble - big hugs to you ( I can't get them to work though so you'll have to imagine!).  It sounds awful and you were very brave to go.  I totally understand where you're coming from.  We all sometimes latch onto something and can't let go.  Don't let it eat away though.  Take a deep breath and think that will be you very soon.
Tricia - good luck tomorrow  .
Hi to louby, kimj, welshy (my IUI cycle buddy!), Starr and EmmaO.  Not forgetting our inspiration, Morgan and her twins!

Love to all, Billie xx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Wow things have really moved on i a couple of days.
Couldn't get pooter to worl yesterday so sorry not to have been able to send good luck and   to Candy and Tricia xxxxxxxx

Hope it went well for you both and your'e not too sore and/or woozy. (Do they give you a aneasthetic or just a sedative??  Just wondering for nexy year!! )
Look forward to hearing that all those follies were full and lots of eggs ready for their date with your dh's  .
Lots of love to you both. xxxx

Also Moodle same wished for you for tuesday xxxxxxxxx

Bobble, how horrible for you honey. It's bad enough when someone you like gets pg, but i can understand how you're finding this a kick in the teeth. My only advice is to try and forget about her and concentrate on you. It's just luck and dosne't mean that you won't get your gift too xxxxxx

Debbie, hope your scan goes ok today and you can get your ec as well this week xxx

Big hugs to the rest of the gang. Looby Loo, Welshy,Billie, Emma Jane(hope the 2ww is ok!) Emma O, Kimj (hiya ) Morgan and twinnies xxxx

I'm up early today as i have to be in London for 11 for my follow up with my Consultant after my op. I'm feeing fine so hopefully there will be no probs.
Might go and watch some of the Olympic Parade after

Catch up with all the news later
Love and Hugs
Starr xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Starr, hope your appt goes ok today hun 
enjoy the parade if you go, dont squashed in the crowds.

kimj x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Just testing 

Now how do i get it bigger ??


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

*Good luck Triciah, Candy and Moodle
Sending lots of positive vibes your way, gals*
                 
       

p.s. enjoy the gas 'n' air if you get it - it makes your voice go all funny!
p.p.s Looby - you select the text and click the A button with the up / down arrow and then change the point size to make it bigger.


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Just been looking at this thread and wanted to say good luck to Candy, Moodle and Triciah..hope you will soon be joing us on our other thread...keeping a space for you!        
Love Northern Lass x


----------



## Welshy (Jun 30, 2004)

Good luck Candy, Tricia and Moodle. Sending Lots of      your way.

Starr hope your appointment went well too.
A big wave to my other waiting bud Looby Lou.

Billie nice to see you here, although had hoped that atleast one of my iui buddies would have got a bfp. Hope all goes well for you and that the d/r is ok.

Debbiea   for your scan.

Bobble big hug to you.

Hi to Emma and anyone else I have forgotten...


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi all my fellow IVF ladies.

Pasted this bit in from the IUI thread as going back to bed in a sec

Ok so both Tricia and I had egg collection yesterday, mine was scheduled for 9.45,they were running late and we had to wait over an hour to go in, which had Tricia not been there for the last 30mins to talk to, I would have been a bag of nerves.

The cocktail of drugs for EC, meant I don't remember a thing and didn't feel anything, DH said I kept squirming and going arrgghhh, he also told me about a few conversations, I am oblivious to having, I honestly felt or remembered nothing ! 

I really didn't take the drugs well and was very sick and couldn't walk even to the toilet without collapsing until 8.30pm, where as Tricia who will properly tell you herself, went to cafe after EC and felt fine  .  I won't denie that you are uncomfortable afterwards, but thats only natural.  We had 9 eggs collected yesterday although 3/4 of them were not mature enough, but until you try you don't know if they will fertilise, I have 5 fertilised eggs naturally, but won't know until tomorrow what they are like, I don't think I will have any to freeze and would only do so, if those 3 left over were amazing quality.

I will let Tricia fill you in with her news, I have ET @ 10.30 tomorrow, love and best wishes to you all.

 

Moodle, thinking of you today and praying for lots of eggis.... Welshy thanks for the positive vibes.  Northern Lass, thanks for popping on and wishing us all luck and for keeping our spots, I pray we all fill one.

Morgan, I had forgotten about the gas, I think thats half the reason I remember nothing !

Starr, don't worry we know you are thinking of us, how was your appointment ? I was just gheavily sedated, not put to sleep, but think I slept on and off as I said above, remember nothing ! xx

Louby thanks for the text xx

Billiy our clinic, beacuse of the drugs we had to not eat from 12midnight, I got home about 1ish so might be half the reason why I was so dizzy etc as dehighdrated and starving lol

Debbie how was your scan, I have missed people I know, but forgive me... back to bed to rest in prep 4 2morrow, all my love and hugs Cx



C x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Aww Candy honey, poor you with the sickness. I know how that feels xxxx Good luck for tommorow got everything crossed for you and dh. xxxx  

Tricia glad you were ok, looking forward to hearing you news. xxx

Moodle hope it all went well with you today xx

Well i went to the see the consultant yesterday and it was all very positive. I'm healing well and will be ok to go back to work in a couple of weeks. The surprising news was that he felt that the fibriod although not that big was nassty as it was well embedded in the wall of my womb. Apparantely it was distorting the shape and would have definately made it hard for me to conceive!!  I have always thought (don't know why!!) That my problem was that the embies didn't stick and no 3/4 occasions i have had late but very healvy and clotty periods!! He agreed that this was possible. Well the final outcome is that he feels that we should give ourselves a chance to try and do this on our own.
His advice is to try naturally and if no joy by March then to give ivf a go!!! 
I now feel really good about our chances and hopeful that maybe with or without help we might actually get there. 
We've got another app back at the homerton (hopefully we'll see him then) just to go over the options again. I did think that i might give iui another go in the new year as we have 1 go left. 
So i might not be an iui girl turned ivf as soon as i thought. I will stay on though and wait for all your good news.

Lots of love to you all
Starr xxxxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Hiya,

Starr - Glad you got positive news yesterday, I look forward to hearing your natural BFP real soon

Just a quick one from me
We had our consultation last night, and now all steam ahead - I start stims approx 19th November - Cant believe its all so quick   

Sending    to Candy & Triciah for Et tomorrow, Moodle how did you get on today ??

Must run - But sending lots of Love &  
Hi to all,   to my waiting buddy welshy 

Looby xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Wow Looby, so much for waiting for next year - go girl !!!!! xx


----------



## moodle (Aug 4, 2004)

Evening all
Thankyou for all your positive vibes it really helped getting through it 

well the EC is finally over and this will be a quickie as am feeling sore and a bit like I might break  if if stay vertical for too long. 

I echo candy in that I felt absolutely nothing during the procedure but was told I ignored DH when he was brought into the recovery room also have vague recollection of talking to someone but ?who!!!!

We had 6 eggs and 4 mature enough to use, but will not know until tommorrow what the state of play is. It was really nerve racking ringing today and I had not appreciated what has to happen before you even get to egg transfer ie enough mature eggs and fertilization and then embies growing.the rollar coster has just upped the stakes!

Saw lots of people in the waiting room and wanted to ask everyone if they were part of FF, but everyone was looking at the floor!! 

glad your EC went well candy and good luck for the ET today. Same to tricah... hope it went ok.

best of luck louby that WAS quick!
starr get at the !
hope to be a permanent fixture here in the next two weeks! PJ's at the ready

Mxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

hi all, this is my 3rd go at posting on my phone, but i keep loosing it, just want to wish moodle some beauties to choose from and good luck with the et, hope the soreness goes down, must admit i wasn't expecting it to be  as bad as this, not meaning to put anyone off, but god do we put ourselves through it, all in a good course. i have two embies safely back on board and am prayi for good news from tricia c xx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Evening All,

Candy, forget about us, just take care of your precious cargo and take it easy  xxx

Moodle, Hope you are feeling better, fingers crossed for good news tomorrow    

Hope you have good news Triciah, sending you a  

To all my fellow FF addicts   & 
Nite Nite


----------



## debbiea (Jul 28, 2004)

Candy, thats great news. Take care of yourself.

Unfortunately news from my end isn't that great. Had a scan on Monday and everything was fine. Then another scan and bt on Wednesday. They rang me Wednesday afternoon to tell me I would have to abort this cycle as my estrogen levels had skyrocketed. So I am a little devastated, confused, angry, drepessed at the moment. I just don't understand how it could have suddenly gone so wrong.  

So they have told me to take a month of and my next appointment is 4 November so I will see what the dr recommends then. Looby Lou, very exciting that you start soon. Maybe I will have my next cycle about the same time.

Hope everyone else is well. Moodle, let us know how you et goes. Fingers are crossed for all of you on your 2ww.

Take care

Love Debbie


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Debbie, i am gutted 4 u, they have your best interests at heart and your health, I know thats no consolation, but the conditions need to be perfect.

Thinking of you C x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Candy

Lots of luck sweetheart xx

Laine


----------



## moodle (Aug 4, 2004)

evening everyone  

firstly debbie I really feel for you about your cycle. I have just come to realise exactly how much of a rollar coster this all is and you must be really  
however every cycle is different and next time we will be gunning for you at every stage. look after yourself   

well it was the day of my ET today and oh my god what a performance    

firstly had a huge  with DH as 10mins after we had to leave to catch the train to london, he decided to start phoning to confirm some flights he has booked and 'hadn't got round to' in normal male fashion   after a few words from me he reluntantly left and we got to the train station,him sulking!

next they told us the trains to london were indefinately delayed as there was a major electrical fault    

not being a calm person at the best of times we then had to leg it back to the car and great escape style, drive the 80 miles to the outskirts of london in rush hour traffic   

then we finally got there, got on the tube OK then half way into the journey they announced that the tube station we needed was closed  

at that point I wondered if someone was trying to tell us something. DH was still sulking and by the time we finally ran into the clinic i'd had enough! 

And the doc then had the nerve to say I should try and remain stress free   

well if this works it will certainly be something to tell the grandchildren!

Am now nesting 2 embies and will remain under the duvet for the forseeable future to calm down 

candy hope you are nesting well 

hello to all and  

Mxx


----------



## debbiea (Jul 28, 2004)

Candy and Moodle - look after those embies. I will be thinking of you both over the next 2 weeks and have all fingers and toes crossed.

Love Debbie


----------



## moodle (Aug 4, 2004)

OK need some help here

1. cannot get the cyclogest to stay in (i know TMI) keeps leaking out to knickers. Whats the trick?

2. was told by clinic not to lift or push anything heavy. now realised this means cannot hoover, cannot shop for food, cannot sort boxes out in attic etc. OK why can't we lift things
didn't even want to take the dog for a walk, but had too as DH working all day and poor dog couldn't cross his legs that long!

parents abandoned me to go on a weeks holiday!
Dh flying to new zealand next week!


HHEELLPPPPP  

Ok you lot will have to entertain me in shifts......  

Mxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Moodle, I have to insert rectally and doesn't seem to have any mess, its not particularly pleasant, but worth trying as I hear is less messey, how about trying the other way, I am sure a gentle stroll with the dog and some fresh air will do you good, but please try and relax and not do anything, I have no idea about why we have to not do anything strenuous, I guess to try and encourage the embie to implant, I know activity takes the blood away from the uterus and you need it there.  Try and eat lots of warming foods like soups, ideally red pepper and tomato as they are very warming.  Hope DH is spoiling you before he goes away.  Fingers crossed 4 u Moodle xx

I had a facial today and sat while DH has his reflexology, was nice to get out, but personally I am going to stay in bed mostly till Monday.

Debbie how are you feeling today ? sorry I didn't say much b4, its hard when you are banned from the PC and using a mobile phone.

Tricia if you are reading it, we have put our embie photo up on top of the telly. Still can't believe you test day after me !!

Louby hope the garden is coming on well, its been getting really cold.

Love to all those not mentioned personally, will be back on form next week C xx


----------



## moodle (Aug 4, 2004)

Why are you banned from the computer Candy 

Mxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Sweetie,

Just beacause its downstairs really.... and I have promised to stay lying down, not that I am at the moment, but have got his laptop now the battery is charged.. to be honest I will try anything to help my chances and if DH thinks it will help, I will do it, plus I am loving being spoilt rotten (Not rubbing it in honest xx) its easier for me as DH is off work and I have no pets 

So basically i am obaying for once in my married life .... only for another few days. How are you feeling still sore ? have you looked at how your fllies are getting on ?

http://www.visembryo.com/baby/index.html Tricia reminded me of the link

Cx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Meant to ask Moodle, whats your test date, mine is the 3rd and Tricias is the 4th November.


----------



## moodle (Aug 4, 2004)

You are good!!!

I think I would have echoed your idea of lying down but by the time we had hiked back from london i sort of didn't see the point really. Glad you are being spoiled. it will all be worth it!!

I am less sore than i was, was pleasantly suprised the ET didn't inflict more pain but I can still feel alot down there that I normally can't!

Re test date not sure really! they said I could have a blood test one on the 2/11/04 or a pee stick one on the 4/11/04. to be honest at the moment i will wait for the pee stick to prolong the fantasy by two days! but i know that will all change and i probably will be banging on the door of the hospital 7.00am 2/11/04 demanding a blood test 

weird to think of the embies growing. one was ahaed of the other at transfer so have been willing the slow one to catch up. we worked out that they must double in size every day. pretty amazing isn't it?!!! will check out the link.

keep nesting!!!!!!!!           

Mxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Best laid plans eh !!!

Hiya all,

Maybe i wont be joining in that quick after all, I always have a 28 day cycle and was due last friday, hence starting stims 28 days later - 19th November
well still no   - had a really queasy tummy last week - a bit like car sickness and really heavy up top, but now that has gone and nothing, tried hpt today day 31 and BFN, was supposed to be going in for day 2-5 bloods tomorrow !!! The one month i want it to arrive on time and ARGHHHHHHHH, 

The clinic has a cut off date for ivf cycles before xmas, so if i cant start before 29th November, i have to wait til january   

Candy - Garden is going great thankyou, though looking forward to the last day next sunday, hope you are resting and not getting too board, Visualising those embies snuggling down today,

Moodle & Tricia  - Sending   thoughts to you both,

 to9 everyone else, will catch up in the week

Love Looby xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## debbiea (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey everyone

Candy, Tricia and Moddle, hows the 2ww going? Getting plenty of tlc I hope.

Looby, its typical isn't it. When we are hoping for a bfp  and we don't want the  to arrive it arrives and when we do want it to come it takes ages. Hopefully it will come on time for you to start before the cut-off.

I am in Melbourne for work this week. It is nice to get away from Sydney for awhile. I persuaded dh to come with me this time as I didn't really feel like being by myself after the events of last week. So he is now out playing golf while I work! The joys of working for yourself.

Anyway, speaking of work - I had better go and do some.

Love and hugs to everyone.

Debbie


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hiya Ladies

Not been on much in the last week. Been a really rough one. (see iui girls if you want to hear my tales on woe lol)

Moodle. Try and take it easy honey. BTW when i had the evil cyclogest my clinic advised using the 'back door' as the preffered route.   

Candy and Tricia hope the 2ww is not going too slowly. Keep    thoughts xxxxxx

Debbie hope you're enjoying Melbourne. Think of us over here in the rain. I've forgotten what the sun  looks likexxx
Hope af comes soon for you. I'm waiting for mine too so we can try the 'natural way' But it never comes when you want it eh!!!!

Hello to anyone i've missed

Lots of Love
Starr xxx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Moodle - I found if I stayed lying down for half an hour after inserting a peshwari, it absorbed fairly well.  Bit hard if you have to take it in the morning but you could set your alarm early and have it before you get up?
I was too chicken to try the back door.

Good luck to all of you on the 2ww and those waiting / sniffing / stimming


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi ladies

Just caught up with the posts whilst at work today - this is a first for me!!  Some personals first and then news from me;

Starr - good to hear some positive news from you on the IVF front.  Work situation sounds like what you don't need at the minute though.  Sorry to hear about your friends situation with IVF - it's always the same that those who would make brilliant parents have such troubles to get there - I'm sure her dream will come true soon x
Looby - hope AF arrives quickly and you get started before Xmas now that your hopes are built up.
Moodle - Hope all is well with you following EC and ET.  Is DH not allowed in with you at EC - I'm panicking now as I thought he'd be with me!  You certainly had a stressful time getting to London - I can't believe your journey - it would be stressful at the best of times without what you encountered!!  Keep those embies safe and rest as much as you can.  Take care x
Candy - I'm praying for you and your 2 embies.  Pleased it all went well and that it wasn't too bad - although I'm not looking forward to the discomfort you've all been describing!  Did you have any accupuncture or reflexology during the lead up to EC and ET?
Debbiea - so sorry about your terminated cycle.  I echo Candy's comments as you definitely come first, but I'm sure this is no consolation right now.  Have a lovely time while you're away working and while dh is resting!!!

News from me - start the d/r today and inject until my first scan on 24th November when hopefully I'll start my puregon injections. 1 injection per day for the next month and then 2 from the 24th to EC on 6th December - I'm sure I'll be leaking like a sprinkler system by Christmas!!!  Feeling positive though and looking forward to the end result!

To everyone else - lots of love and luck!

Billie xxxxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

New home girls...good luckx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

New home girls...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,16567.0.html


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks Laine  

IVF Graduates    

Morgan - BFP with Twins !! August 04 

IVF Students    

Candy - EC 18/10 Test Date 03/11 
Triciah - EC 18/10 Test Date 04/11 
Moodle - EC 19/10 Test Date 02-04/11 ? 
Billie - DR 1st scan 24/11
Looby Lou - Stims approx 19/11/04
DebbieA - Starts Stims again in November 
Pupleal - Start provera on the 18th of Dec
Angus - Start d/r 17.11 for transfer 17.12 hopefully

IVF Recruits   

Starr - Trying Naturally for a while of operation  
Bobble - 1st appointment 22/10
EmmaO - Egg sharing hopefully in December 04
Welshy - Starting IVF in the new year 
Feistyblue - Finding out if can egg share in the next few weeks


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi all

Been up and about today, feels very strange, some AF like twinges today, but I know the cyclogest also causes this so can't read much into it.. although as you all know its easy to slip into negative feelings.

Billie, DH held my hand all though my EC, sure your clinic will let him ? I echo what you said about Moodles clinic trip, OMG what a story for the little uns

I had one acupuncture session but he didn't focus on the blood flow or anything, had another but had to cancel as day of EC, my guy said they like people to have been coming for a few months b4, so I guess he didn't want to interfere, I have reflexoloy every 2 weeks, but didn't have it once started this tx, 1st session again will be Saturday

Good luck with the d/r today and I hope it has reached baseline by 24th November, wow estimated EC being the 6th December .... would be an amazing Christmas gift to get your BFP

Morgan, honey thanks for popping on, always lovely to see you and your twinnes

Starr, will check out your post on IUi thread in a mo, hugs

Moodle, hope you are ok, glad your ET didn't inflict more pain, I thought I was going to fate and tears rolled down my face, girls this is not normal so please don't worry, was most likely a combination of full bladder, constipation, hard to reach cervix,soreness from the EC and not to mention the scanning machine playing up.  I think I would go for the blood test, you are a better women than me if you can hold off till the 4th.  We have to wee and take our wee in, not very high tech !

Oh Debbie, bless you working while DH is out playing, but hopefully will do you the world of good getting away from Sydney for a while.

Louby, we will be expecting piccies of this garden, sounds heavenly, I am glad the clinic are keeping an eye on you, hope the witch shows up soon

Tricia if you pop on, loves ya !!

/waves to Emma, Bobble & Welshy

Emma hope your appointment went well.


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Candy,

    

Stay that way!!!

Laine xx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Please ladies i need a   dance 

Am gobsmacked that after years of 28 day cycles, when i need it to arrive it wont ( wheres the icon for stamping feet   )

Clinic have done a Beta HCG but i wont get the results til tomorrow.

Right whinge over .........

Billie - excellent news   

Candy, Moodle & Triciah - Hope the 2WW is not dragging too much 

Debbie - please send some of that glorious weather this way - could do with a nice sunny weekend to unveil the garden. 

Starr - think you need a huge 

 &   to My waiting buddy welshy, Bobble, and Emma  

and as Always Love to Morgan and the twins xx

hope you all have a good week 

Looby xxxxx


----------



## BOBBLE (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi everyone,
Not been on for a few days so I have just been catching up with your posts.
Big fingers crossed for Candy, Moodle and Triciha.    

DH and I went for our counseling session on Friday and it was like an interrogation  more like an assessment to see if we were fit prospective parents. I really thought DH would walk out but he was very charming. It was I who felt like walking out. The questions were like an interview.....

Why do you want to have children?
have you any criminal convictions?
Any violent people in the family?
Any young children in the family so that if we have a child they will have stimulation?
do we drink/smoke?
what is our mental history?
I can understand why they do ask all these questions, but I wish Id have been more prepared.

out of the two of us the councilor was most concerned about me and said she thought I should have more concealing. 
She was asking how do I relax and I said I go to yoga and use relaxation tapes and when she asked if either of us knew about IVF I had all the knowledge which to me said I really an wanting to have a family....

Anyway we also had our bloods tests for HIV etc.
Oh and they are writing to our GP'S to see if they know of anything that can suggest we would be unfit to have children.....just really annoyed me when the rest of society do not get means tested.

Anyone else had experience of this?

Maybe I was just feeling like this councilor had all the control and could basically say no to us having IVF through the NHS.

Next appointment 9th November.

Went on a cracking hen night over weekend to Newcastle...really took my mind of things...Newcastle is a fab night out....Got the wedding to look forward to on the 14th Nov, in Scotland, in a castle....Dh's niece...

Been reading about the girls in the IUI BMH and feelin really jealous....IUI seams so much easier to handle than IVF what with this horrible sniffing and EC which I am dreading....Oh and I told my boss about my IVF And she was "fab"......Really glad I told her, it will take a lot of pressure of me..I also told another Manger who sits opposite me at work who knows my every move...she bought me a big strawberry tart and said if I hadn't told her she would have been offended..Shes lit a candle for me...Bless....

Anyway this is a long one....
Still getting used to the names on this thread so hello everyone....

Bobblexxxx


----------



## Purpleal (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey Candy,

Please can you add me to your list! I start provera on the 18th of Dec, and ET mid Feb. It will be my first cycle of IVF after one abandoned IUI cycle.
Looking forward to getting to know everyone better!

Purpleal


----------



## BOBBLE (Sep 28, 2004)

hey purpleal,
I read about you BFN I am really sorry... 
Bobblexxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Bobble, are you looking to egg share ? as these are the type s of questions I would expect them to ask, but not for normal IVF ..... sounds very bizare, least its one step forward.  Maybe this is just how your clinic work but mine were very different, might be because so many people are after nhs treatment that they use this to grade you kinda thing ?

I think you need to stand your ground if you don't feel you need more counseling, but tell them that if you feel the need you will book another session, but at this moment you don't.

Good luck with your next appointment on the 9th November, hopefully its better.  Hen weekend sounded fun.

Don't dread the actually EC honey you don't feel a thing, yeah its harder than IVF thats for sure, but hopefully when you get your BFP, you will wonder what all the fuss was about.

So please work took it well and are supportive, thats one less thing to worry about, hopefully you should get used to the names soon, all of us were IUI girls 2.

Welcome Purpleal, have added you to the list, fingers crossed for a new start for us all in 2005 and lots of BFP's !!

 

Cxx


----------



## BOBBLE (Sep 28, 2004)

Oopss sorry purpleal I have been mistaken, thought you were someone else but welcome on board...

Thankyou for your support CANDY..Think the councilor was a battle Axe...  JUST HAVE TO GRIN AND BEAR IT...... 

bOBBLE XXXXX


----------



## moodle (Aug 4, 2004)

Evening everyone  

bobble what an experience with your counsellor! Maybe If you see them again tell them you think it is all unfair and if we go to these lenghts to have a child we are really commited!!!!! 
DH and I did not have to go through this at all although I was expecting it as it is HFEA guidelines.
I too get so angry that they 'special' us out with all these fitness to have children things like HIV tests. Why don't they screen the general population if this is so important?why don't they sterilize criminals?? OHHHHHHHH I could rant on this subject for hours and if we ever get our baby am going to take the cause up with HFEA and the rest of the medical profession!!!!!!  
I once had a manager say to me that he couldn't see why the NHS funded fertility tretament when there was real illnesses to treat and having a baby was a choice! wasn't quick enough to point out that therefore all maternity services should be private!!!!!! GRRRRHHHHHHH


Maybe I have some of these hormones left   I would pity any counsellor who got their hands on me! think I would eat them for breakfast!

RE EC I echo candy you will be sparko and not know a thing.  the achyness is no worse than if you had a lap before.

Yeahhh!!!!!!!! starting treatment purpleal    

Louby a dance for you for your AF

                 

candy I have twinges too, in fact they woke me up last night! got into the the knicker checking today...bit early but everything feels so odd,ihave no idae what might be happening down there!  

Starr have a much better week   this week...read of your trauma on the IUI thread.ouch!

Billie.... different clinics do different things I'm sure they will let DH in but you should sleep your way through anyway!!

debbie glad you got away for the week even if it is to work. Sadly i'm a huge neighbours fan (I know tragic!!!) so being in melbourne is very exciting!!!! enjoy your week!!!

Tricah if you are tuning in  

well its my last day with DH tommorrow before he flies to new zealand. he is forgiven for going as it is his grannies 100th birthday on saturday   wish I could go too  

off to bed now

Mxx


----------



## EMMA O (Apr 28, 2004)

Hello everyone

Bobble, i was asked all these questions and there was a letter sent to my GP aswell because i am egg sharing.  I think its really horrible being asked all these questions especially if your not egg sharing.  

Candy, i'm keeping everything crossed for you xxxxx

We had a bit of a shock  yesterday at our appointment, she went through all our results and told me i am ok for egg sharing, which is really good.  But then she went on to say that from my blood tests and scan they have found that i have multi cystic ovaries !!  I was never tested for this at the hospital which i am annoyed about.  She said that i shouldn't worry about it because i do ovulate but now i know the reason why my cycles are so irregular.  She then went on to say that DH swimmers are not as good as we thought and we how have to have ICSI instead of IVF.  Hopefully we should still be starting around december/january time.

   to everyone & fingers crossed for everyone in 2ww.

Em xxxx

P.s. does anyone know where i can get information about multi cystic ovaries, i can't find any !!


----------



## debbiea (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey everyone

Just a quick note to say hi. Am still at work at 11.30pm! Not happy 

Starr, I hope things are getting better for you. Why to bad things always happen at once?

Hope everyone is doing OK.

Love and  

Debbie


----------



## debbiea (Jul 28, 2004)

Moodle

Hope you will be OK with dh in NZ. You always have us for company.

Love Debbie


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Emma O,

Do they mean Poly cystic ovaries - as poly means many it could be the same thing 

Looby x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi All

Louby beat me to it, I was also wondering if they meant poly, worth posting on that section of the board to see if anyone knows.

Thx Emma, not long to go now, so pleased you were accepted.

Debbie what nightmare hours they have you working, hope you are ok.


----------



## Purpleal (Aug 26, 2004)

Hello!

Debbie, How is it going in Oz?
My DH and I are going to Sydney in Dec for 3 and a half weeks with a week on Heron Island thrown in! I cant wait! Just the stress beater that I need - although I start my course of provera on the 18th - just cant get away from this treatment?!! It is a holiday as well as a sniff around - my hubby may be transferred to Sydney - I beleive it is very similar to South Africa where I am from!

Bobble, did you choose to go to counselling? We havent been advised to have it - but I dont think we take it up anyway. From what you wrote, I am surprised that they also didnt ask you for financial proof that you would be able to afford a child! 

I saw what you wrote about IUI being easier than IVF. I think that the actual process of IUI is easier, but the chances are not as good. I feel alot more positive about having the IVF than I did the IUI, but perhaps my thoughts on that will change if it doesnt work! 

I will speak to everyone soon - hubby is kivking me off the pc.

Take Care everyone!

Purpleal


----------



## EMMA O (Apr 28, 2004)

Hello  

She told me that multicystic ovaries was different to polycystic.  I don't have any side affects accept irregular cycles.  Thanks for your replies, i will post on that section to see if anyone can help me.

Take care everyone

Em xxx


----------



## blueytoo (Oct 5, 2003)

Hi Girls

I think I need to join this thread too as I was IUI last year and was advised to try IVF instead, so I have decided to do egg sharing IVF.

Had my first appointment at the Lister yesterday and was accepted on the egg share scheme providing my cystic fibrosis and chromoson tests come back negative, only 3 weeks for the results to come through.

Hoping that I respond better to the IVF than I did with the IUI, only had 1 or 2 follicles last year.

I recognise a few names from last year like Candy!

Babydust to all

Claire


----------



## moodle (Aug 4, 2004)

Hope everyone is having a good evening!

Its raining really hard here at the moment and i've cranked the heating up 

DH flew out today and I dropped him off at the airport 
Don't realise how much they are around until they go and the house feels really empty. good job have the dog to keep me sane!!

I wish someone would produce a definative guide to what you can or can't do in the 2ww! Have got a little bit defiant today ie driving to airport. Am finding it really hard to relax at the moment. I think i'm shoring myself up for what happens next.

anyway have arranged for best friend to come and spend the W/E and bring lots of chocolates and DVD's! cannot wait.

Emma thats really good news that you have been accepted for egg-sharing. its another step along the road. am intrigued by the multi versus polycystic ovaries and can only guess that it is the number of cysts. maybe poly is over 5 and multi under or vice versa. I'd never heard of it before. let us know if you find out.

Debbie ouch working until 11pm . I hope that DH is spoiling you when you finally get to see him or is he stuck at the 19th hole . at least you will be able to relax back at home for xmas.i'm very jealous. Dh has only taken me home in the middle of winter and i cannot imagine NZ warm/hot!!! and leaves on the trees!

and purpleal how exciting does your holiday sound??!!! you will be in such good form for your treatment when you get back!

candy  hope your doing OK! Have you come out from the duvet yet I went into town yesterday and it felt really strange a bit like I had been away from things for a loonnnggg time! do you hear from tricah at all?

welcome to this thread feistyblue. thats great you are egg-sharing too. Dh and I were wondering where the lister was and what they are like as it was the other option for us to do IVF shared care at?  Good luck with the chromosome tests did they counsel you for those


hello to louby,starr,welshy,billie ,bobble and emma jayne (hows your 2ww?)

Mxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Just a qucikie, will catch up more and read your thread properly 2morrow, but just to say I read Emma Jayne's AF arrived, I wasn't expecting her to let us know as she only posted the once, but very sad news


----------



## Triciah (Mar 25, 2004)

Hi All

I know..I know...I'm v naughty for not posting sooner. 

Firstly....fellow 2ww'res....Moodle and Candy...how are you doing today?  Good plan Moodle with friends, dvds and choccy weekend. Altho not the same as having DH around. Next best thing thos  

It's amazing....we're given the right to do nothing but watch tv for at least 48 hours...and we get bored...  I'm not back at work (first day yesterday)....but my God...day time telly was doing my head in. Had enough of Trisha to last me a life time!!! How do people sit and watch tv all day. I'm not even the energetic type...but I was climbing the walls come Friday (and I'd only had the ET on the Wednesday!!). Glad to be up and about now.

How are you doing Candy? Have you decided if you're def going away over the weekend? Anywhere exciting?  

Don't know about you guys....but these twinges are driving me crazy!!!   Is it af or is it implanation DH won't even entertain the idea that it might be implanation bless him. I'm kindof on a 50/50 excited/terrified thing at the mo. Altho yesterday woke up on a downer and def had an 'outburst' (caused by the progesterone of course) in work. Came in this mornign and apologised for my over the top behaviour. Left the office and drove home crying over something that's annoying...but not THAT annoying...Embarrassing or what.

Welcome FeistyBlue.....you've picked a lovely thread with lovely girlies. Enjoy the support. 

Bobble...what a bloody niightmare grilling!!! We just filled in a questionnaire but I'm sure I would've hated been asked those questions face to face. 

Purlpeal...as a first time IVF'er I agree with IVF being more positive than IUI for me. I guess I'm just glad that at least we know that my eggs and DH's swimmers fertilise together. Implantation is another thing entirely of course   .....

Loobylou./ DebbieA..how are you doing? Not long for you now    Are you getting impatient yet? 19/11 will fly. Only 22 days to go.......

Emmao....has anyone been able to help you with your question yet? Bizarre that none of us know...don't you think? We pride ourselves on this obsessive info gathering ability  

Starr......big   to you....Hope you're ok.

Love to everyone.

T
xxxx


----------



## moodle (Aug 4, 2004)

Hello everyone

well have just been to my brothers and sil for the evening so they could babysit me...alll family and friends have been allocated   so don't go stir crazy!

Had a really interesting discussion as sil is 42 and now they have decided to try for a baby (she has a family from her previous marriage kids of 23 and 21) as last time she fell pregnant by mistake the two times this time they have tried for 1 month and now she is panicking! spent lots of time hand-holding   maybe we have scared then with all the fertility stuff  

still am getting better about talking about babies now. this has to be a good thing not a tear in site 

except that stupid woman on this morning yesterday ....did any one else see it or am I the daytime TV queen....the woman who had a baby at 35 then moaned it had wrecked her career and social life and how terrible it is to look after a small baby etc etc. ?
have never been so tempted to ring up a TV program in my life    and tell her to get a grip!!

so tricah I agree with the daytime tv although trisha is strangely compulsive!!!!!!    

  to the nesters

hello to everyone else

Mxx


----------



## debbiea (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey everyone

TGIF!!!!!

It has been one long, busy week!

Moddle, sounds like you are keeping occupied while dh is away. Where in NZ is his family from? I am back from Neighbours land now. Don't watch it that much myself as it is on too early over here.

My dh was reading one of my posts the other night and thought dh sttod for [email protected]#*head. Bless him. He was quite offended until I explained what it actually meant. Mind you, sometimes it could mean the other 

Tricia, I'm with you on the daytime TV thing. I usually stock up on Videos when I am resting after treatment plus have a good book on hand.

Candy, how are you getting on?

Purpleal - let me know your plans for Sydney and if you need any tips on where to go and what to see.

Claire, welcome to the thread. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend.

Moodle, Tricia and Candy - not long to testing I am sending lots of baby dust your way 

Hello to everyone I have missed.

Love Debbie


----------



## Purpleal (Aug 26, 2004)

Hello Everyone! 
Ditto Debbie - TGIF!!! It has been one long week! 

I know we are all desperate for a baby and that is why we are going through alll of this but has anyone ever had doubts though about how a child would for into your life? I dont know if it is a defensive thing, in case tx doesnt work - does anyone know what I am talking about? I am trying to understand it myself!

Purpleal


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi all, personally I am gutted its Friday as it means I have to go back to work on Monday .... last night I had terrible period pains, really sore and cried as was convinced it was AF, not so bad today just tender, I guess the cycogest holds of af arriving if shes going to, so will be none the wiser until test day, although I think AF does get through on some peeps.

Knicker checking today

Moodle, I have been up and about 4 days now, yesterday e didn't do anything but the days b4, we have been out and about, makes the day go so much faster.  Tricia I too can't stand Tricia, she is so crap and gives stupid lectures, leaving people feeling like slitting their wrists.

Purpleal, I think its natural to get some doubt, I am well and truly past that stage now and can see nothing but roses ahead lol

Debbie how are you feeling at the moment ?

Moodle, your poor sil, I mean one whole month she must be devastated, I didn't watch this morning what a silly cow.

Tricia lovely to hear from you, we are not going away this weekend (as you know now lol) but are saving it for the following weekend.

Emma, hope you get some answers

Louby, hope the garden went ok today and you are feeling better xx

Welcome Feistyblue, I am sure you will respond better,  I was the same with IUI, good luck with the test results.

/waves to Bobble, Welshy, Star, Billie and anyone I have missed C x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hope everyone is well and having a nice weekend, Moodle did you decide to wait for pee test or have the blood test, saw my reflexologist today, who has restored some sort of positiveness in me, it was needed as I couldn't really have been any lower or convinced it was the end yesterday and this evening I feel a renewed sense of, please god, just maybe xx

Even if that sense of hope leads to nothing, it shoudl help me get through the next few days, I am planning to test early, just one day so far, which will be Tuesday morning, if I can hold off till thnem wish Tricia and I's clinic does blood tests, you are so lucky Moodle

Love to everyone else Cx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Wehay that was my 1000'th post


----------



## debbiea (Jul 28, 2004)

Wow Candy - 1000 posts!!! I think it will be awhile until I reach that mark - heading for the big 100 at the moment.

Try to stay positive. I know it is hard but you have come this far..

Love the halloween site. We don't really celebrate halloween over here although my nephew had to go to day care in a halloween costume on Friday. So he went as batman - very cute.

My best friend delivered her twins the other day. I am so happy for her but at the same time keep feeling a little sad.

Anyway, fingers crossed for all you testers this week.

Love Debbie


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Aww Debbie, can fully understand your feelings (((hugs)))

Good luck to Tricia & Moodle, next week, routing for you both


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Just wanted to say hello to you all and wish you all the best of luck with your IVF.

Bobble - we had the same interrogations as you when we had IUI and letters sent to Doctor which is ironic seeing as you see a different one each time, so not as if they know you. Maybe we should say " My doc doesn't know you but you could contact my fertlity friends!"

Candy  - You really are the GOLDEN one, 1000 + posts! 

Remember when you get your BFP you need to come and join us on the other thread.

Take care of yourselves and look forward to hearing about positive results soon,
Love Northern Lass xx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Happy Halloween to all    

Hiya to all, not been on much this week. Been busy shopping and getting back into the real world. Am off to spain tommorow for a work conference!! Lots of fun with just a boring bit in the middle!!!

Just wanted to pop in and wish Candy, Moodle and Tricia really good luck for this week.  

Won't be back on till friday so hoping for some fab news by then.

See Ya and have a good week guys

Love Starr xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi girls

Just a quick post from me as my eyes are drooping and my bed is calling!

Wanted to say best of luck to Candy, Moodle and Tricia for testing this week in case I don't get back on.  My thoughts and prayers will be with you all throughout the week for those BFP's that you're so dreaming of.  All my love xx

My injections are going okay, but the bruising is quite bad this time - it hasn't been this bad with any of my IUI's and I'm only onto number 7!!  Never mind, small price to pay - not sure what I'll look like by 5th December when the injections stop though - especially since I have to take 2 injections for 10 days as well!  Went to Boots and bought some Arnica for the bruising today - first time I'd heard of it. so we'll see what it's like!

Only had one tantrum so far, but there's plenty time yet!  Had a funny experience last night though.  Went to a hen night in Newcastle and to a restaurant first for something to eat.  The restaurant is notoriously cold usually, so I put a top with 3/4 sleeves on - thought I'd planned really well.  Little did I know that I would have my first hot flush - and what a flush it was - I was absolutely soaking - my hair was sticking to me and went from straight to curly - the water was running down my back etc etc - I'm sure you can imagine!  I only made it out until 10.15pm and then had to ask DH to come and get me - I was scarlett all the way home and couldn't wait to shower.  Dh knew it was bad as I'm always cold but last night I made him drive back with the cold air on full blast!!

Take care everyone
Love Billie xx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Just popping in to wish Candy, Moodle and Tricia tons of luck testing this week.  You go girls!  Anyway, this is a magical time of year so I'm hoping lots of positive magic runs off on you    

Why is this page 68 metres wide?  Or is it just my computer, possibly some weird hallowe'en witchy type shenangians.

Sniffers and stabbers, lots of luck to you too ladies - sorry to hear about all the hot flushes and other nasty side effects.  Completely horrible.  Guess it's all good experience, a taster of things to come when you all get pregnant.  Oh dear that sounded really negative but I didn't mean it to.  I just meant all the changes (good and bad) that happen to your body when you become pregnant.  

Looking forward to seeing you all in the BFP thread


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Candy
sending you lots of
         
       
       
       


kimj x


----------



## Chrissie (Aug 9, 2004)

Candy-Good luck for tomorrow. Be thinking of you! xx

Good luck everyone else who tests this week 

Chrissiexx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Just dropping by to wish Candy, Triciah and Moodle lots of luck testing this week.

         
     
         

luv'n'hugs

Murtle
xxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Evening All,

Sending Love & Hugs to Candy, Triciah, & Moodle - Fingers crossed 
for those BFPs 

 &   to everyone else,

Sorry I've not been around much over the last week,
have been feeling really crap, Feeling better now so will be back 
to keep you all company,

Take Care,
Looby 
xxxxxx


----------



## moodle (Aug 4, 2004)

GOOD LUCK TO TRICIA AND CANDY    

thank you to everyone for your best wishes. i'm glad i'm not doing this alone!
Candy i'm going to test on the 4th if I get that far.

go with those injections billie!  

Mxx


----------



## debbiea (Jul 28, 2004)

Candy - good luck for testing today.

Tricia, when are you testing?

I have all fingers and toes crossed for you both and for Moodle on the 4th.

Love Debbie


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Just dropped in to wish Candy and Tricia and Moodle LOTS OF LUCK for testing tomorrow(?) and Thursday.
      

Here's hoping a bit of Aless's good luck rubs off on the rest of us!  What great news!

Love to everyone else too, sniffing and stabbing....

Love Molly
x


----------



## Purpleal (Aug 26, 2004)

Hello Everyone!

Candy - Good luck for testing - Hope you break a leg!

Moodle and Tricia its your turn next - wishing you both the best!

My dad had cancer and we always ,for some reason, never said
we were holding thumbs for his treatment, thought it was bad luck. So we
always told him to break a leg - and the chemo worked, so since then I
always tell people to break a leg! So dont REALLY go breaking any legs now!!

I am feeling a bit miserable today to be honest. My best friend and I went to the doctors at the same
time and she had IUI whilst I was on Clomid. The IUI worked for her first time but nothing worked for me. Her baby is now 
3 months old and I chatted on msn with her last night (she is in South Africa where I am from).
I am really happy for her, but I think she went on a bit too much about how incredible her child is
and how in love she is with her, and how wonderful her life is and how much she loves her husband and how
much her husband loves her daughter etc etc.
I just went to bed feeling a bit sad that it wasnt me and the feeling woke up with me.
I will be fine in a few hours, just need a bit of a sob  and I will be OK.

Can anyone tell me on what day of the cycle you usually start the injectable?

How is everyone otherwise?
I will be back with a happier post later!

Hope you are all having a lovey day so far!

  
Purpleal


----------



## Triciah (Mar 25, 2004)

Hey Girls

Thanks you soooooooooooo much for all your good wishes. It really does help  

I'm testing Thursday at 11 and I'm 50% excited and 50% full of dread....You know the one. Only one more work get up and in less than 48hrs I will know one way or the other. I have to tell you girls...........the 2ww is sooo much harder than I thought it would be. But nearly there now. 

Moodle...what time are you testing? You nervous? I am crapping myself one minute and quite excited the next....I think they call it shizophrenia!!!!

Candy........I know you're up first tomorrow.....Exciting and terrifying stuff     Lots and lots of    and  . Will be thinking of you....

Purpleal......your 'break a leg' story is very touching. Thanks for the wish......I'll try physically do it of course. I have to say that I am always stunned at how insensitive some people become when they get their positives....especially those who have had tx. We all know that your friend has every right to be delighted and totally in love with her miracle child....but for Gods sake...spare a thought for the poor folks (including myself) who aren't there yet. I just know that none of us would be like that. FF keeps you in touch with reality (good and bad)...which makes us more sensitive to others. It's not that we don't want to hear the good news, you do.......just not over the top until we can take it. So big   for you too. With regards to injectables...I think each hospital is different. Because of when my af started I d/r for two weeks and then started injecting........But I know Candy had to sniff for longer due to starting a day after me....So anywhere from 2-3 weeks after d/r. Hope this helps.

Loobylou....sorry to hear your not well   How are you feeling now ?

Murtle....great to hear from you hun   You doing ok?

Thanks to MollyW, Debbiea, Morgan, Chrissie, Kimj and everyone else for the good wishes. I hope they work...and lots of love and thanks to you all.

T
xxxx


----------



## Angus (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Thought I would take the plunge and join.  Although technically I dont bleong here as I'm having ICSI not IVF. Oh well  

Moodle, Candy and Triciah good luck     

I hope you all get your BFP's you so deserve.  God I'm so excited for you all LOL

Purpleal I know what you mean about insensitive friends.  I've got one who is pg again, both times it has only taken her a month and not only is she moaning coz she didn't want to be pg till after Xmas so she could have a drink she just keeps whinging about how tired she is.  I am trying to be sympathetic but I'm really not the best person for her to be moaning to  

Luckily for all my IUI buddies you can moan as much as you all like when you are pg coz I'll know how much you all really want to be pg and how much you have gone through to get there  

So I start d/r 17.11 for transfer 17.12 hopefully.

 to the rest of you.

Talk soon
L xx


----------



## moodle (Aug 4, 2004)

evening everyone

the reply screen has gone all big  still some halloween magic around i think!!

Welcome to the thread angus i was hoping you would make an appearance with us soon to ! don't worry i had ICSI too and it is all the same for us just a little help for the .

well its only 2 days to go OMG and I have really convinced myself that i'm not pregnant. I don't have one symptom and you are right triciah it os such a 50/50 thing. i really don't want to let myself hope. roll on testing day. I have decided to go with the first wee of the day if I can coordinate myself at that time. no doubt i will miss the stick completely.
and to top everything my car failed its MOT today   i have loved this car to death and she is very elderly, but i was hoping to get a few more miles out of her. she is too expensive to make repairing her worthwhile. however the last thing on my mind is buying a new car!

candy you can tell us whenever you want to. i'm glad you decided to wait, thats really thoughtful. i hope you get/have got what you are hoping for.

purpleal hope that you have cheered up now about your insensitive friend . you will get there one day and we all know where you are coming from . my injections to stim started 14 days after my D/R

Louby sorry you have been feeling crap. how's your garden coming along?? 
molly glad you are still popping in here! thank you for your best wishes along with everyone elses. it really helps!

debbie are you back at home yet? hope those oestrogen levels are coming back to normal for you.

lastly some more      we all need it!

Mxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Candy,

Sending you heaps of good luck wihses for your test tomorrow. 

Laine x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Triciah / Moodle - Thanks for asking , starting to pick myself up and not feeling so crap,
everyone has been so supportive, reminds me i am not on my own
Wishing you both lots of luck for the next couple of days

Candy - you take all the time you need honey, we will be here whenever you are ready 
xxxxx


to purpleal,debbiea,billie,starr,molly and my waiting buddy welshy - how are you honey 

Chat Soon,
Looby xxxxxxx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey girlies
Moodle - symptoms shmymptoms - I didn't have any until I was about 7 weeks pg.  Everyone's different.

Candy, Moodle, Triciah - good luck - thinking of you     

Purpleal - sorry about your insensitive friend.  Sounds she's in her own happy bubble right now and doesn't realise how tactless she is being.  You look after yourself and don't worry about her - you're going to get there too.

Angus - tons of luck with ICSI and hope it feels good to have decided what you're going to do next.

 and   to everyone else.
xxx Morgan


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New page please


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Just seeing if can make page smaller when replying


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Dam still big when I reply....  

Hi Guys  

Thank you all for your unwavering support, I am sorry I have not been around much, I didn’t realise how hard this whole process would be.  

Northern Lass, thanks for your offer for us all to join your thread  
Starr, I hope that despite being in Spain for work, that you are able to enjoy the weather and relax  
Billie, my brusing was also much worse, it wasn’t sure if it was the pen used (previously used the autoinjector) or if it was the drug itself, hope the hot flushes are not too frequent, it does mean its working  
Morgan, thx for keeping an eye on us  
Thanks to Kim, Debbiea and Chrissie for your positive vibes and good wishes  
Murtle, I appreciate you popping on and hope you will join us soon  
Looby you have been through so much, loves ya  
Angus, you belong here alright, will even change the title 4 ya  
Molly, I hope this IUI brings your dreams true, thank you for your support  
Thx Purpleal, luckily I didn’t actually break that leg, but it did the trick  
Laine, you are one in a million, thank you   

I spoke to Tricia yesterday and we decided that it was ok for me to tell you my news today.

So here goes… beware its long;

Friday night/Saturday morning, I had terrible AF pains, back ache, soreness and complete belief that the only thing stopping my AF from arriving was the Cycolgest … I was feeling really low and getting out of bed Saturday was very hard as all I wanted to do was shut myself off from the world, my DH persuaded me to keep my appointment with our beauty lady late Saturday afternoon and that we could go together … Off I went, instead of having something relaxing, I choose to have my legs waxed, I felt I didn’t deserve something relaxing … after my treatment, DH had his reflexology, I popped to the toilet and the lady asked if I was ok, DH said that I was very depressed and convinced it was over.

At the end of his session, she asked if I wanted her to look at my feet, after some hesitation I agreed, she was very gentle and just focused on one spot on each foot, she then took mine and DH’s hands and placed them on the spot, asking if we could feel, what she could only describe as pin head, neither DH or I could feel anything, although she couldn’t say I was pregnant, she knew something was going on (Of course there was the Cycolgest etc) despite DH telling me to take what she said with a pinch of salt as it could be anything, I repeated time and time again, that she had just said I was pregnant, suddenly the cloud lifted and I could breathe again, Saturday night flew by and I slept well for the first time in nights.

This feeling was short lived, but I am glad I had that break of emotions from bleakness to hope…. By Sunday afternoon, the period like pains were so bad, if I sneezed I was really uncomfortable like my insides were coming out, it was then, that I decided I was given the hope of being PG, purely because she saw how down I was and that there was nothing, I lost the plot.

Sunday night was one of the hardest nights of my life, I hardly recognise myself or my actions, I was devastated, blaming myself, crying uncontrollably for hours and hours, to the extent that I don’t know what I would have done had DH not been there to stop me doing anything stupid, I know I scared him that night and am unsure if he will ever see me in the same light, I eventually cried myself to sleep

I couldn’t wait till my test day, I knew it was over, but I had to test so I could start to try and rebuild my life, as it happens I knew nothing, AF was not on her way and that morning I tested positive.

I cried and was in a state of shock, testing again yesterday morning as it was much fainter, I decided to wait until I had the clinic’s test b4 believing the results.

I know each and everyone of you has been through the above emotions, believed it was over, what I am trying to say is it really isn’t over until the fat lady sings, having had 3 failed IUI’s before, IVF was my ray of light, I made myself ill with worry and upset, that was not necessary and added additional strain, I know its natural and impossible not to read something into everything, every twinge but please if you get AF pains or no symptoms at all, don’t rule out that miracle as you might be next on the list.

 

With all my heart I want this for all of you, to experience the feeling that this really has all been worth it, I don’t want to make a huge thing out of me falling pregnant, when so many people on this site, who I love and care for, have not had the news they deserve, Tricia I just want you to know that I love you dearly and I would do anything to get you that positive, Moodle I really hope that Thursday is good news for you and that soon all of us IVF’ers can share this feeling.

All my love to you all C x


----------



## Welshy (Jun 30, 2004)

*      *

Whooopeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, congratulations Candy, i'm so happy for you. 
What a rollercoaster!

May this be the first of many good news we get. Amen.

Hope you have a healthy and enjoyable pregancy.

Had typed another post but when i went to post Candy had got there first, best news i've had in ages.

Lots of     to Triciah and Moodle.
Hi to all esp to my buddy Looby Lou, our turn next


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Moodle and Triciah

sending you both lots and lots of 
      

kimj x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS CANDY 

I am so thrilled for you both. You well and truely deserve this.

Here's wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy 

Lots of love

Murtle
xxx


----------



## Triciah (Mar 25, 2004)

Candy

I just want to say how TRULY over the moon I am for you and DH   

You have been the most supportive person to me throughout my tx and I want to say a big thank you and big  .

Whatever my outcome.......remember that we're all hear with one goal in mind....to get pregnant...but more importantly......to have a   and this is the start of this miraculous journey for you and DH. Enjoy every second of the experience (including the morning sickness etc  ).

It's where we all want to be.....and for some it takes a bit longer. But hopefully we'll all get there in the end. That's the plan anyway.....

Lots of love and new mummy and daddy kisses from me and DH.

Speak to you very soon.

T
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

i posted on the other thread earlier but am so excited i just have to post again!!!

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Purpleal (Aug 26, 2004)

WHAT FANTASTIC NEWS CANDY!!!!!                . You must be absolutely thrilled!

Wishing you all the best for you and DH! I am so glad your dream has come true!

Lots of Love,

Purpleal!

p.s - each positive result gives the rest of us hope!


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Honey,  What can i say - Andy & I are so so chuffed for you, and wish you both a happy and healthy 9 months xxxxxxxxxx

Triciah & Moodle - Good luck for tomorrow xxxx

  to All  from a very tired looby,

Nite Nite 
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

*Hey Everyone! 

Just wanted to make sure you had all seen this and therefore all have the chance to enter.

The latest good news is that one of our Fertility Friends has kindly offered us a £10 Debenhams vouchers as a prize for the competition winner! 

So come on everyone ... get snapping ... remember, as the saying goes ........

You got to be in it to win it!   ​
Dee
xxx
  *



Dee said:


> *
> 
> Calling all budding photographers out there!
> 
> ...


----------



## debbiea (Jul 28, 2004)

OMG Candy what fantastic news. I am so so happy for you. It sounds like you went through a rollercoaster rise of emotions before your test. I can't imagine the relief you must have felt when you got that positive.

Take good care of yourself any little bump and keep in touch to let us know how you are getting on.

Lots of love and hugs from Oz

Debbie


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Guys thank you for your support and warm wishes, Tricia I have no idea if you will read this, I really don't expect you to, but thank you so much for that post, I was not expecting it and you have brought tears to my eyes, thank you.


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

FANBLOODYTASTIC!  

Congratulations Candy and DH! 

I can't express how happy I am for you both!   

...and good luck to Tricia and Moodle.  

Love Molly
x


----------



## moodle (Aug 4, 2004)

what a day for the ivfer's

candy you really deserve that BFP congratulations. you hold onto it ok??

well its all over for me. tested this morning and a BFN. I cannot believe that we went through all of that and are left in the same position.

don't really know what to do with myself at the moment.
just want my DH to come home.

don't want to put a damper on the good news, i know I will get there one day

triciah hope you are Ok and you get what you want too

Mxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Oh Moodle - sooo sorry hun.  

Nothing I can say will help, so    for you.
Thinking of you....

Love Molly
x


----------



## Angus (Jun 1, 2004)

Moodle

Dont know what to say to you hun.  I'm so sorry  

Take care of yourself and your dh.

Lots of Love  
L xxx


----------



## Angus (Jun 1, 2004)

Candy & Mr Candy

Many Congratulations.  I hope you have an extremely happy & healthy nine months.

I'm so pleased for you hun  

L xxx


----------



## EMMA O (Apr 28, 2004)

Candy  

I am soooooooooo happy for you & your hubby, congratulation  

Take care 

Em xxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Moodle, I am so sorry, nothing I or anyone can say can help take the pain away, you were very brave posting to us and I hope that we can support you through this, take all the time you need to grieve, life isn't fair, Ijudging from how I felt when I thought it was ovver, the knowing would have killed me, you did everything right, you couldn't have done anything to change the result, it was totally out of our hands, All my love and warm thoughs Candy x 

Thanks Emma, Angus and Molly for your good wishes, lets hope you 3 are next.


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Moodle
sending you lots of giant  

so sorry it didnt work for you this time hun, hang on in there for dh to come home and look after you

kimj


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi everyone

Sorry to jump into your thread but I wanted to send a big   to Moodle.  I'm really sorry it hasn't worked for you this time - it must be even harder to deal with when you've been through the invasive IVF process.

Give yourself time and permission to do whatever you need at the moment and don't forget that you have friends here who will stick with you at this really low point.

Love Victoria
xxx


----------



## debbiea (Jul 28, 2004)

Moodle, i'm so sorry   

Thinking of you.

Lots of hugs

Debbie


----------



## Purpleal (Aug 26, 2004)

Oh Moodle  

So sorry to hear your news. It is so hard, I know. But stay positive and be strong - it WILL happen to you one day.

Thinking of you lots.

Purpleal


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Moodle, 
What can i say, sending you and DH lots of love and  

Remember we will be here whenever you want / need us xxxxxxx

Looby xxx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Moodle - I am so very sorry to hear your news. 

Sending you lots of     and hoping that you and DH will look after each other and get through this difficult time.

thinking of you
xxx Morgan


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Candy - I ams SO EXCITED! That is such brilliant news!

   
*CONGRATU-FLIPPIN-LATIONS, GIRL!!!!*
   

You really deserve it and you're going to be a brilliant mum, judging by how kind and supportive you are to all of us.


Conga your way over to the BFP thread soon!

Triciah - sending lots and lots of     your way.

xxx Morgan


----------



## mizz-gizz (Apr 19, 2004)

Hi - just popped over to your thread to send big hugs to tricah and moodle - so sorry for bfn's girls - don't know what to say - except that your FF friends are here for you when you need to talk.   

lots of luv,
Mizz Gizz. xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Dear Moodle

So sorry to hear your news. Sending you lots of  

luv'n'hugs

Murtle
xxx


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Moodle

So sorry for you and DH that it hasn't worked out for you this time.     Nothing any of us can say will make it any easier for you, but know that we're all here for you to support you in any way we can.

Look after yourself
Billie xx


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Candy

Can't tell you and DH how excited we are for you - you deserve this so much - congratulations!!!!

Have to tell you that my DH dreamt that you were pregnant during the night, so we knew first thing this morning what your results were before even logging on - how spooky is that eh!!

You now have to impart all of your pearls of wisdom from the last couple of weeks on the rest of us, so that we too can reach that elusive BFP.  Once you come down from   (and I don't mean in nine months time neither!), let us know how much time off work you took, what you ate and drank, did you have reflexology or accupuncture and anything else that might help us to join your club!

Bet you can't take the smile off your face and I don't blame either of you - enjoy every single last second of your euphoria!

Lots of love and hugs Billie xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Afternoon ladies

Time I jumped back in!

I've had the week off. Was planning on doing some Xmas shopping and decorating. But on Tuesday morning, I fell down the stairs, thought I had broken my leg. Spent 4 hours at casualty to be told it was just badly strained and bruised. Very painful. So I've spent the week at my desk supposedly catching up on my accounts and distant learning courses. However, I've discovered the ff games room. I am now an official mahjong addict. Only did my accounts this morning. Should really do my coursework after I've finished talking to you lot. Its on complementary medicines so should be interesting.

We have our ivf consultation on Wednesday. Probably won't start until Jan. I'm actually feeling nervous about it all. We have had a few months away from Tx and I've enjoyed being 'normal' again. I'm not looking forward to the drugs, paranoia and obsessions. This time round I'm taking the counselling they offer. Also spent a lot of time lately learning to relax via yoga and meditation so hopefully that will help. 

I'm looking forward to catching up with you all.

luv'n'hugs

Murtle
xxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Welcome back Murtle    

 to everyone else 
hope you all have a good weekend 

Looby xxxx


----------



## debbiea (Jul 28, 2004)

Have a good weekend everyone.

Tricia, I hope you are feeling a little better. I understand your feelings and frustrations - I don't think you can ever be prepared for these no matter how many times you tell yourself you can get through it. But we are all here for you.

Murtle, good luck with your IVF consultation. If I can't get another cycle in before I go back to NZ for Xmas, I might be joining you in January. Haven't discovered this games room. Might go and check it out now......

 

Lots of love and hugs

debbie


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Murtle

sending you big get well    for your leg. i fell down the stairs about 3 years ago and thought I'd broken my ankle, heard a snap and everything. went to casualty and it was only sprained, i couldnt believe it. I had no idea a sprain could be that painful - i was in agony and couldnt walk properly for about a month. hope yours gets better very soon.

good luck for wed  

kimj x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks Kim

Totally agree with the pain. Couldn't walk on it at all for 2 days and couldn't fathom out how to use the crutches. Am still convinced that the Dr hasn't read the x-ray properly and will get a call to go back for plastering. I am managing to hobble around a bit now although my other leg is starting to complain about doing all the work. Not too sure how I'm going to  manage back at work next week.

Have a great weekend

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Great to have you with us Murtle, good luck with your appointment on Wednesday, after Kims advise I too discovered the games room, its a dangerous addiction, but luckliy I haven't had the time this last week as work has been manic.

I know its easy for me to say, but try not to be too nervous, the worst bit is the 2ww as you already know, the learning to relax should help, I tried although never succeeded more than about 2 mins a day, to do deep breathing and positive visualisation for 20mins aday.

Hopefully the coursework will also come in handy and that your leg gets better soon.

Billie, that is spooky about your dh, lets hope he has the same dreams about you x  I don't think that you can do anything to ensure a positive, but will defiantely give you girls a run down of what I did later, just incase some of the tips help you guys

Thanks again to all for the lovely messages and pm's

Moodle, thinking of you x Its not really my place to say, but for those of you that didn't see Tricias post on the negative section, her IVF didn't result in good news either, hopefully you to can get strength from each other, although I know you both need time to heal, we are hear for you both when you are ready.

Debbie do you think you will be able to get a  cycle in b4 Christmas ?

Louby any news with you, will try and pm or call later, as have as friend over for the day shortly, shes the one who is 4months PG, no job, no boyfriend and no family support at all, so DH is making us Sunday roast so we can catch up.

Morgan, loved your dance, thx xx

Not long now Angus

Purpleal, how are you feeling ?

Love and hugs to those not mentioned personally, yet again run out of time, must jump in the shower

Cx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hiya guys

Been away all week and this is the 1st chance i've had to get on and hear all the news.

Candy i've posted to you on the iui thread but had to do it again.....

CONGRATULATIONS to you both.       
I'm soooooo happy for you, you really deserve to after all you've done for everyone else. 
You've been so lovely to me this year and picked me up when i was on the floor(metaphorically!!) and kept me going. I wanted to say thanks and well done xxxxxx

Tricia and Moodle, I'm so sorry that you couldn't have all had the same happy ending. I've been told that a failed ivf cycle is like a bereavement and you must grieve and give yourself time to get over it and heal.   

Murtle gald to see you back. Good luck for your consultation this week. We've got ours in dec.

As for me, well had a fab time in spain. Lots of alcohol, laughter and fun. Been a real pick me up. 
We're now in the middle og my 1st cycle since the op. So maybe just maybe we might get our natural miracle. xx

Big squishy hugs to all

Love Starr xxxx


----------



## debbiea (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey everyone

Hope you all had a good weekend.  It was my b'day yesterday and had a lovely day with dh. Did the dinner thing with friends on Saturday night. A little difficult as I wasn't drinking and got asked the 'are you pg?" question. Told them I was the designated driver which probably wasn't that convincing given it was my b'day dinner 

Candy, hoping to get a cycle in before Christmas but it will all depend on when the wicked witch arrives. I am willing it to come early but don't want to get my hopes up. If only there was something you could do to bring it on! Have bloods on 17th so should know more by then.

Starr, sounds like Spain was awesome. Where did you go?

Who mentioned the games room!!!!!! I'm with you Candy - it is addictive but had to control myself at work today.

Murtle, hows the leg doing? Good luck for your appointment on Wednesday.

tricia and Moodle, thinking of you both.

Bye for now.

Debbie


----------



## Purpleal (Aug 26, 2004)

Hello Everyone!

Wow, I cant belive it is lunch time already! This day is going so quickly!

Dont have much time to post personals, got to work and going to gym at 1     . Going on   to the beach in 4 weeks, so need to get rid of some of the flab!

Just thought I would pop-in and say a BIG HELLO to everyone!

Love purpleal


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Glad you had a nice time Starr and thank you, hoping for your natural miracle.

Debbie, lets hope the not drinking pays off and you get a natural PG this month.

Ladies, I won't be a round much till after my first scan, just need to get my head around things and to be honest just need to spend some quality time with my DH without worrying or thinking about things

Will catch up soon C x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Honey,

You take all the time you need - We all understand 
Just remember we are all with you regardless of whether you are posting or not,

Take Care, and enjoy time with DH 
Love to you both,

Looby xxx


----------



## debbiea (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey Candy

Will be thinking of you and hope your scan goes well.

Love Debbie


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Morning all

My appointment has been postponed again.   Unfortunately, the Dr has had a bereavement so can’t make it Wednesday. Having a bit of difficulty finding a time when both DH and I are both free at the same time for another appointment. Our clinic is a satellite clinic to the main centre in Swansea and a Dr is only available 2 days per week. May have to wait until Jan but I want to know everything down. I have a thousand and one questions I want to ask.

Had one of the very emotional conversations with DH Sunday morning. He was doing the ‘I’ll do anything to support you’ speech. Basically saying that I come first. Money isn’t a problem. He will take time off work whenever needed. We’ll go as far as I want to go etc, etc. Nice to hear but will he put it into practice? Whilst trying to find a time for our appointment it was a case ‘ well, I have a meeting this day, on a course that day’ etc. Get the picture?

Starr – Sounds like you had a fabulous time is Spain.   You definitely deserved a break after all you’ve been through lately.

Candy – You take all the time you need. We are all here for you when you finally come down off the ceiling!  

My leg is still painful but I’m managing to walk on it without too much trouble. It ached loads after going back to work yesterday. Still having a lot of pain when I bend my knee or have to stetch my calf muscle so I’ve thrown a sicky today (2nd one ever in my career) to rest it. Plus driving on it was a wee bit dodgy yesterday.

Debbie – I hope you had a lovely birthday and ate loads to make up for the lack of alcochol. Maybe we should all start an af dance to make her come early for you.            

Luv'n'hugs to you all
Murtle
xxx


----------



## night nurse (Jul 9, 2004)

Morning girls,


Remember me?  Well i've moved over now so can I join in?  In two weeks have an two open evenings booked to decide which clinic for IVF in the new year  even though just had a BFN from iui now getting excited about IVF!

Anyway catch up with you all soon and whats going on.

Bye For now 


NN xx


----------



## debbiea (Jul 28, 2004)

Murtle, thanks for the AF dance. Hope dh keeps to his word.

Night Nurse, welcome to the thread. Sorry about your bfn but fingers crossed for better luck with ivf.

Going to bed now but will catch up with all of the gos tomorrow.

Love Debbie


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi there girls.

I am dipping my toe in the water here as I am going to do IVF in Australia in Jan/Feb. So I was an IVF girl then became an IUI girl and now I am an IUI lady turned to IVF. Hope it is ok if I join you. Will still be hanging around on the IUI thread for a while too as I have list responsibilities. 

Megan


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Afternoon All,

Welcome NN & Megan   

Murtle- sorry you are still in pain - sending    that it will ease of soon, Men eh !!!! - I think we have all probably had similar conversations   Hope you can fit in an  appt soon    


Starr - good to have you back - did you bring some   back with you - i hate these grey days   

 to Angus,Moodle,Billie,Purpleal,Debbie & Bobble
 to Welshy - Are you are okay honey 

Candy - as always - Loves ya xx

Love to to all,
Looby xxx


----------



## Purpleal (Aug 26, 2004)

Hello everyone!

Well today is just one of those days where I just cant be bothered with anything. I have just sat here for 10 minutes staring at my screen, just couldn't get my mind to work!

I was looking at my calendar and saw that is 5 weeks until I start taking the provera. At that time I will be on holiday - cant even go on holiday without tx getting in the way! It was my choice though. I was going to start the provera when I got back in Jan, if it worked, EC and ET in March. But then I realised that if that happened, I wouldn't be able to go home (South Africa) on holiday in Dec. So I decided to bring it back a month and start the process in Dec. So now EC and ET will be mid Feb and if it works, baby due first week Nov. I suppose the good thing about being in this position is being able to decide when your potential baby is to be born!

Megan and Night Nurse welcome! You know most of the ladies anyway, so you wont be strangers! 
Megan, are we going to be having tx at the same time?
Night Nurse - where in the country are you? Choosing a clinic is quite hard, they are all the same yet so different! I think that once my NHS drugs funding is finished, I will move to the ARGC (that is, of course, it doesn't work before then!)

I am now going to attempt to do something remotely work related before I get sacked.

Speak to you all soon!

Purpleal


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

new home girls...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,17802.0.html


----------

